# Naruto Dolls (GIFs)



## テマリ (May 14, 2006)

First, Allow me to thank you all for your support XD
Now... a freebie for you guys!
From *HINAMATSURI*



Hinamatsuri:


Branch in Deviantart:


*ATTENTION!*
**2012 EDIT**
Totally inactive in this place xDD
Contact me in my  if evarrr!!! 

Ok... as I was saying in my DA...


			
				Inserting journal here said:
			
		

> What's this? I will stop making these Naruto dolls?
> Yep, I will not make these Naruto Dolls anymore so...
> STOP!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you guys for your support and everything that has happened XD

Oh, I will be...inactive here in the forums... (well I AM already inactive) so if you guys will contact me, you can e-mail me at sabakutemari@yahoo.com.au or maybe at my deviantart.
--------------------
Had nothing to do...

Came up with this idea
And here are the GIF dolls I made ^_^
Sample:


ANYONE CAN GET ANY DOLL THEY WANT
Just remember that I made all these so dont claim it as your work
Ok?

UNLIMITED STOCKS XD

*I only make NARUTO related dolls ok?
*I dont do pairings
*I don't do PERSONALIZED requests
(ex. Kakashi without mask, Neji in a ballet dress, Gaara in a panda mascot.)
*I don't make doubles
(ex. Sakura with long hair, doing the "Shannaro" pose, punching up.
>But there is already a long-haired Sakura)


Okay, I have to split this list into three (Character limit of 1000 x_X)

*Spoiler*: _Dolls Available_ 





*Spoiler*: _Team Kakashi_ 




Naruto Kyuubi form PJs Naruto Jumbo Special
Sakura Ver.2(Long Hair) Inner Sakura Jumbo Special
Sasuke Ver.2 Cursed Seal Activated Lv.2 Cursed seal form Jumbo Special
Kakashi Ver. 2





*Spoiler*: _Team Gai_ 




Neji
Lee Open Gates Ver.2 (Drunk)
Ten Ten Ver.2
Gai Open Gates





*Spoiler*: _Team Kurenai_ 




Kiba
Shino
Hinata Ver.2
Kurenai





*Spoiler*: _Team Asuma_ 





Ino Ver.2 (Long Hair)Ver.3(Flower Shop attire)
Shikamaru
Chouji
Asuma





*Spoiler*: _Team Baki_ 




Gaara Ver.2 Kid
Temari Ver.2
Kankurou Ver.2 Death Dress (The one he wore in Chiyo's death)
Baki






*Spoiler*: _Zabuza and Haku_ 




Zabuza
Haku





*Spoiler*: _Sannins_ 




Jiraiya
Tsunade Ver.2
Orochimaru





*Spoiler*: _Team Yondaime_ 




Kakashi
Obito
Rin
Yondaime





*Spoiler*: _Sound Trio_ 




Dosu
Zaku
Kin





*Spoiler*: _Rain Trio (The ones Gaara beat up)_ 




Shigure
Baiu
Midare





*Spoiler*: _Rain Trio (The Genjutsu, gas mask people)_ 




Oboro
Kagari
Mubi


----------



## テマリ (May 14, 2006)

Akatsuki

Sound Four and Kabuto

Timeskip


*Spoiler*: _Second List_ 






*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki_ 




Akatsuki Leader Pein
Female Akatsuki Member
Itachi Anbu
Kisame
Deidara
Sasori Puppet Form
Tobi Ver. 2
Zetsu
Hidan
Kakuzu





*Spoiler*: _Sound four and Kabuto_ 




Kabuto" Ver.2 Anbu
KimimaroKimimaro Cslv.2
Jiroubo CSlv.2
Kidomaru CSlv.2
Sakon/UkonSakon/Ukon Cslv.2
Tayuya CSlv.2





*Spoiler*: _Timeskip_ 




Naruto Hurricane Chronicles Special Doll set

Naruto Ver.2 4-Tailed Kyuubi form
Sasuke
Sai Ver. 2 
Chouji
Shikamaru
Temari
Gaara
Kankurou
Ino
Sakura
Neji
Lee
Ten Ten 
Shino
Kiba
Hinata
Yamato


----------



## テマリ (May 14, 2006)

Hebi

Hokages

Go-Kyodai

Jounins and other Staffs

Swimsuit/Kimono dressed

Children
Summons/Animals etc.
Filler Characters


*Spoiler*: _Third list_ 






*Spoiler*: _Hebi (Except Sasuke)"_ 












*Spoiler*: _The 3 Hokages_ 




Shodai
Nindaime
Sandaime





*Spoiler*: _Go-Kyōdai (aka.Chiyo and Ebizo)_ 




Chiyo
Ebizo





*Spoiler*: _Jounins and other Staffs_ 




Anko
Iruka
Shizune





*Spoiler*: _Swimsuit/Kimono dressed kunoichis (From theme songs/ending songs)_ 




Swimsuit
Sakura
Ino
Ten Ten
Hinata
Kimono
Sakura
Ino
Hinata
Ten Ten

Just included this:
Naruto's Harem no Jutsu (a.k.a. Naruko)
Konohamaru's Harem no Jutsu




*Spoiler*: _Konohamaru's gang and other kids_ 




Konohamaru

Jiraiya
Tsunade
Orochimaru

Yondaime





*Spoiler*: _Animals/Summons_ 




Gama (The small orange frog)
Akamaru





*Spoiler*: _Accessories_ 




Sasuke's Barrel





*Spoiler*: _Filler Characters_ 




Matsuri Ver.2


----------



## TenshiOni (May 14, 2006)

A mixture of awesome and cute.

Nice job. XD


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2006)

All of them are really good!


----------



## テマリ (May 14, 2006)

Really?

Thanx ^_^

Feel free to take one home

Nyahaha
Theyre free =D

But dont forget that I created these ok?
-_0

^_^


----------



## Tobi (May 14, 2006)

awwwwwwwwww cutteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i love it one


----------



## minty (May 14, 2006)

i can't pick which is my favourite, they're all too cute *_* good job!


----------



## テマリ (May 14, 2006)

Nya~

I'm going to make the Akatsuki, Sannins, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Sound 4, and the Timeskip characters...

If i have time ^_^

There's actually two more Temari's:


^Found on my site


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 14, 2006)

...they're so damn cute!I lurv them all X3!


----------



## im not a sasukefangirl (May 14, 2006)

aw... they're cute! make an itachi one!


----------



## テマリ (May 15, 2006)

Ok then.

The next thing I'll be making is the Akatsuki!
^_^

Itachi, Kisame, Deidara, Sasori, Zetsu.... I wonder if I'll put in Tobi @_@


----------



## Dommy (May 15, 2006)

All of them are super kawaii!  I'm looking forward to the others!


----------



## Bisuke (May 15, 2006)

omg they're soOo cute!!
may I have two of these for free??


----------



## Dao (May 15, 2006)

I wanna take home Naruto! may I 


~daomoua2


----------



## テマリ (May 15, 2006)

Go ahead~!

I just finished the AKATSUKI!!!

HERE THEY ARE:
@Not a sasuke fangirl
There's the itachi!!!
XD



Now which one should I do next...

hummm........


----------



## Bisuke (May 15, 2006)

please do Yondie for me!!  please make me a Yondaime...pretty please?? *puppy eyes*


----------



## テマリ (May 15, 2006)

Ok then

Yondaime and..... maybe Tsunade

Dunno

But I'll do a Yondaime

^_^

YONNY-BOY!!!

*starts Yondaime*


----------



## Bisuke (May 15, 2006)

yay!!  _Bisuke no Yondie!!  yatta! _ thanks *Temari*!  you rock!


----------



## テマリ (May 15, 2006)

New ones!
Bisuke, your Yondaime!


Here are the others:


Ok... Next in my list is...

*thinks*


----------



## yummysasuke (May 15, 2006)

They're are so very adorable! I especially like Sasuke, Yondaime and Shikamaru.

Great work!


----------



## Bisuke (May 15, 2006)

omg, I love you *Temari*!  Yondie!! *hugs new Yondaime plushie*
squeaAaAaaAaa!!

*kisses *Temari* on the cheek* thanks a bunch!  you're such a sweetie!


----------



## テマリ (May 15, 2006)

Nya~

Hold it!
I love hugging and kissing but I hate hugs and kisses

Keep it cool~

*Punches Bisuke's shoulder slightly*
Right? Dude?

Nyahaha

XD


----------



## Bisuke (May 15, 2006)

how'd you know my--

*ehem* anyways, thanks for the Yondie Plushie!  put it in my sig, hope that's all cool with you.


----------



## .Nagato. (May 15, 2006)

can you make me a tayuya plushie?! I like her


----------



## Bisuke (May 15, 2006)

oh!  the flute girl!  I'm sure Tem can make one.  she's soOo great!

thanks again for my Yondaime plushie.  I can thank you forever.


----------



## .Nagato. (May 15, 2006)

tem is really good you should visit her website there are many temari fanarts


----------



## Bisuke (May 15, 2006)

give me the link then.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 15, 2006)

Those all look so cute  Very well done


----------



## .Nagato. (May 15, 2006)

just click on her pic with the name tempest wind


----------



## Bisuke (May 15, 2006)

oh okay!  thanks, Strike.


----------



## Danse (May 15, 2006)

i dont know which one i love the most there all really cool


----------



## Bisuke (May 15, 2006)

as for me...I love my Yondie...*purrrrrr*


----------



## im not a sasukefangirl (May 15, 2006)

your dolls are cute! i love the itachi one you made! cute!


----------



## Therahedwig (May 15, 2006)

They're so great!

I have a huge admieration for people who can make dolls like that!
(Only one thing though: Itachi has a pony-tail, it's barely visible, but he has one...)


----------



## Sogeking (May 15, 2006)

hmm.... can you make chuunin Shika? I would like to make my sig look as close to the manga as possible...


----------



## dylec (May 15, 2006)

Heh, interesting. Looks like someone is quite skilled at making these. The dolls are simple but cute. ;]


----------



## rizahatake (May 15, 2006)

I like the Yondaime the most.Good job!


----------



## Koji (May 16, 2006)

ohh man those are awesome! niceee work


----------



## Kromagnum (May 16, 2006)

Nice work on all of them.  If I had to pick a favorite, it would be your Orochimaru.


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

> I have a huge admieration for people who can make dolls like that!
> (Only one thing though: Itachi has a pony-tail, it's barely visible, but he has one...)


Well yeah
There is a ponytail
But it's just soooo smal to see
XD
Hahaha

Ok... so I'm making the flute witch and Shika in timeskip right?

*runs to get the materials to make the dolls*


----------



## Rinali (May 16, 2006)

your dolls are so danr CUTE


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Thanx Rinali XD

Here are the new ones!!!:


----------



## Blue (May 16, 2006)

Adopted a couple. Hope you don't mind. <3


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Nyah~

I dont XD

Teacher and Student

=3


----------



## BakaKage (May 16, 2006)

those look awesome, my sis would love these


----------



## az0r (May 16, 2006)

u did it with paint or photoshop its awesome


----------



## .Nagato. (May 16, 2006)

yey thanks tem!!!


----------



## Dommy (May 16, 2006)

You are quick and awesome in making those cute, little dolls!  


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler! xD_ 




Can you please make a Sai one if you have time?


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Sai..
Saisaisaisaisaisaisaisaisai...

*looks for reference colored picture*

Cant find one...

*looks again X_x

Do you have a COLORED pic, Deery?

O_o

*looks at Cursed Seal's sig*
I guess I'll use that as reference x_x

Now i need the full body pic of Sai...


*Spoiler*: _My thoughts on Sai_ 




X_x I'm not a fan of Sai
And I regret seeing his p**** word 
T_T

I hope they change that word in the anime


----------



## Tobi (May 16, 2006)

cool naruto dolls ^0^//

hope you have more naruto dolls soon! ^0^/


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Aha!

New ones:

Deery's Sai:


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Part two:



Ino dolls are soooo adorable XD


----------



## Saes (May 16, 2006)

omg really lovly ones


----------



## nagareboshi (May 16, 2006)

O-M-G... THEIR... SO CUTE *_____* 
OMG I LOVE THEM ALL, ESPECIALY THE KAWAII NARU-KUN ONE!! O:

OMGG GAARA, KANKUROU!! <3333

KIBAAAAAA!!!! *________*

Do you mind if I have some of them in my sig? -creditofcourse-

n______n   awesomeness!! <33


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Go ahead!

^_^


----------



## nagareboshi (May 16, 2006)

OMG, THANK YOU!! <33  ^___^


----------



## Ian Altano (May 16, 2006)

omg! those are really cool!

mind if I take some? they're awesome (especially shika, kankuro and Shino!)


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Of course, I dont mind

XD

Take them~ take them~


----------



## Lainchan (May 16, 2006)

They're all awesome and so cute! ^.^
Great job


----------



## Kin (May 16, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> I'm going to make the Akatsuki, Sannins, Orochimaru, Kabuto, *Sound 4*, and the Timeskip characters...


No love for the Sound trio? T_T

Besides that, they're cuuute XD


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

I'm amazed you're still awake *Temari*.

*gasps*

omfg, Ino plushies!!  b-but...I love my Yondie plushie you gave me...and omg, SAI-kun!!!!  oh but it's *Deery*'s.  It's so hard to choose now!!


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Nyah~

Dont worry, Kin 

I'll make the sound trio

Nyah~~~~

All I need is a reference pic

Maybe I'll do it tom.

Have to get a screenshot ^_^

BAH~
Bisuke
Use whatever doll you want


----------



## Kin (May 16, 2006)

Really??  A Kin doll??


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

how do you do such adorable plushies, Tem??  are you using MS Paint, Photoshop 7.0, or other programs??

you're pretty fast in making them.  you have a secret factory huh??  Bi-kun thanks you for my Yondie plushie!!

oh and um, you gave Ino some love I can see.  yay for Ino plushies!!


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Yes, YES!

A kin doll

XD

@Bisuke
Yep, a secret factory
XD

Anyway,
Ino's a barbie girl
So the title "doll" fits her
*brushes ino doll's hair*


----------



## Kin (May 16, 2006)

can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

b-but...the word "plushie" sounds cuter.  though you're the factory owner so, okay.  Ino dolls then.

btw, another big "thanks" for you *Temari*,because if it wasn't for your Tempest Wind webbie, I wouldn't have found out that Paku Romi was Temari's seiyuu and I love that Japanese dubber!!  She voiced Ed(FMA) and Ren(Shaman King)!!  and I think I'll join the Temari FC.

thanks so much.  I owe you soOo much.  and...I got nothing to give you back something. *looks at pockets*  um...you can have my candy though.


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Nyaha~

Actually, 

ME TOO!

XD

@Bisuke
Nya
Really?
Yep, HOORAY FOR PAKU ROMMI!!!
Also voiced the handsome Katsushiro from Samurai 7

>_<

She's so cool!

I just love sounding like her

Oh, thanks
*eats candy*


----------



## Blue (May 16, 2006)

Sugoi ne! Subarashii!


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Haha

Two girls
with insane strength are in your sig

XD


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

*@Temari*
perhaps I'll join that FC when I see it on the New Posts or something. Bi-kun is too lazy to check links and the Search bar...meh.

glad you like my virtual candy.  hmm...your fave character is Temari, right?  I know I sounded stupid but just wanna double check if I am correct.


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Yep

Temari Shikamaru

My top 2

I also like the other characters

I dont like
Orochimaru, Akatsuki, Sound 4 and...
Well... all the other bad people who hurt our heroes

XD


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

y-you...don't like...Itachi-sama..??

If *Deery* won't get her Sai, can I have it for my siggy??:sweat


*Spoiler*: __ 



nah, just kidding.  I'm just fooling around *Deery*! Y'know I won't do such to you, my pillow-ish friend.


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Hey, you can get any doll you like

When i say
"Deery's Sai"
or
"Bisuke's Yondaime"

That means
that he/she requested it

Itachi,
He's so evil
It's all his fault
Poor sasuke T_T

But that doesnt take away the fact that he's soooo
handsome~


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

oh good!  another Itachitard!

I was wondering, where did you get such ideas for plushies? I mean, dolls??  I'm interested.


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Humm...
had nothing to do

Really!
Thats how it started @_@

I first made the three Temaris
Then I thought..

"Humm... why dont I make the others?"

So I made a Sakura and INo

Then came Ten ten

Then Hinata...
Then Gary and Kanky...

And then the other characters

There!

XD

*eRR... I'm not an Itachitard >_<
I just find him real handsome
Also Sasuke
^_^

Soooo cooooool~

*Ohh and I will be going in a few mins ok?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2006)

...whoa!... I like them all!...


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

@Blindie
you're gonna "blindize" the Itachi one, eh?

*@Temari*
oh, I see.  boredom can lead to something good after all! (no wonder Shikamaru-sama simply laze around...)

going for a few minutes?  oh no you don't! *pulls you right back in NF world*  haha, j/k.  actually, shouldn't we both be on our own bedroom now?  or, you have insomnia like me?


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

*Sees Blind Itachi's sig*

O_O


Pfffpttpfptfpft...

NYAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA~!

OHH...
OHH!!!

BLIND ITACHI, YOU REALLY KILL!

NYAHAHAHA!!!
*falls down*

Barely... breathing...

NYAHAHAHA~!


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

*pokes the *Temari* lying on the floor*

*sighs*

may her unbreathing soul rest in eternal peace...


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

No...
no...

I'm alive...
AHA~
It's now page 5

Hope Blindie doesnt appear here...
Or I'll get hit by the Fungekyou Sharingan again XD

So THAT's what killed the Uchiha clan


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

lol!! not that story again!!

oh before I forget, my younger brother was hoping if you could make him a post-time skip Neji?  (though don't bother because he'll just make fun of it or something...my li'l bro's a lunatic.)


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Post-timeskip Neji...

I'm just not sure of the colors X_x

Ok... I'll try

=D

maybe tomorrow...

I'm kinda tired

-_-


----------



## Atomisk (May 16, 2006)

they look okey, but they're all really weird...
you could work on body structure
ALOT


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

*@Kapuranui*
you just do not see the cuteness factor in the dolls do you?

*@Temari*
I'm really amazed you could put up with me at this wee hours of the morning.

or...you're not anymore in our country?


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

@kapuranui
Err.. It's a doll
It's meant to be slinky
@_@

@Bisuke
I'm still here 
I'm just a vampire
MUAHAHAHA~!

Ok, gotta go x_X

Bye~


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

knew it.  you're a real vampire.

well, sleep tight dear.


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2006)

Yeah good night

^_^

ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tylaer (May 16, 2006)

Oi no Haku or Zabuza?


----------



## Bisuke (May 16, 2006)

*@Temari*
actually, it's a "good morning".


----------



## Sogeking (May 16, 2006)

actually, it's good afternoon.
But anyways, thanks a lot Tem.... I love the chuunin shika, and it fit's my theme well.

And Tem..... upload the fanart I sent you, darnit!


----------



## Iruka (May 16, 2006)

Awww~they are so cute!!


----------



## Sogeking (May 16, 2006)

.... You really are a gifted artist, you know....
I wish I had this sorta talent.
Now my request.... can you do a shikatema plushie? Post Timeskip, please.... maybe with them holding hands or something.


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2006)

Your dolls are so coote! 

Have you made a timeskip Naruto and Sasuke doll?

I'll be using that Gai doll, hope you don't mind. X3, gosh their cute.


----------



## zizou (May 16, 2006)

lol
that's cool
I rly like the sasuke and oro ones


----------



## Neji (May 16, 2006)

so your the one whose been making these dolls ive been seeing all over the place!! they look so cool, i just might be using the itachi one later on


----------



## テマリ (May 17, 2006)

NEW ONES!!!

Bisuke, your bro's Neji


Kin, the Sound trio!!!



Ok, new requests:

Naruto and Sasuke timeskip ~acidhusky
Haku and Zabuza ~Tylaer

@Ryu...
Oh really?
The two of them?
Hehe... that's not allowed!

BUT!
I'll make one for you.
Since you're my best friend/partner whatever you call yourself

XD


----------



## Kuki (May 17, 2006)

WTF! its the attack of the Inos......................hehehe

cool Sakuras

Kin what big eyes you have

awsome dolls temari


----------



## Bisuke (May 17, 2006)

omg!  You actually did my bro's request!!

I called him and he was totally awed.  and well, in my greatest disbelief, he said "thanks."

(he's planning to join NF. O_o...but, we only have one computer at home..so this'll get troublesome...)

well, thank you again *Temari*.


----------



## Rinali (May 17, 2006)

is there timeskip Naruto yet?


----------



## Dommy (May 17, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Aha!
> 
> New ones:
> 
> Deery's Sai:



Thanks!  Love ya!


----------



## Bisuke (May 17, 2006)

why are you frustrated *Deery*?

Sai-kun looks so adorable doesn't he??


----------



## テマリ (May 17, 2006)

Here!!:

Acidhusky's Naruto and Sasuke



Tylaer's Zabuza and Haku



Ryu's Tema x Shika  XD


There!!!

@Bisuke
Nyahaha
Tell him that he's welcome
Well, you can share the com w/ him XD

@Kuki
ATTACK OF THE INO'S!!!
It's the barbie dolls!!!
*plays music*
~Im a barbie girl, In the barbie woorld~

Well... Kin HAS big eyes right?
*points at one Kin screenshot*
She must be cute if she was a real person XD
I dont think she'll look japanese


----------



## .Nagato. (May 17, 2006)

yey temari is online!!!

thanks for the tayuya doll!!!


----------



## Bisuke (May 17, 2006)

*Temari*, how am I supposed to share this compter with him??  I can't post and play with you guys anymore if that happens...

and why does Ryu-kun get his TemxShika dolls in one?!  two in one?!  _zurui!_(infair!)
I wanna NejixIno...

but if you're tired, please, rest *Temari* from that doll factory of yours.


----------



## テマリ (May 17, 2006)

Youre welcome ^_^

Woooh~

I'm so nervous about the cosplay X_x

@Bisuke
Why?
I share my computer with Gary and Kanky ^_^

Actually... what Ryu was requesting,
Thats wasnt allowed >_<

I will not be doing pairings of dolls 
X_x

I just did that because....

uhh...

Well I just wanted to XD


----------



## .Nagato. (May 17, 2006)

what cosplay???


----------



## テマリ (May 17, 2006)

^_^;

Err...
I've explained it somewhere in the Temari FC

Just look for it
Or you can ask Ryu or somethin

Ok, gotta go

Bye bye


----------



## Bisuke (May 17, 2006)

*chuckles* I sense good friendship between *Temari* and Ryu-kun.
>>



>>

something in here makes me wanna have fun...


----------



## .Nagato. (May 17, 2006)

if your evil why not join the evil fanclub...just kidding


----------



## Sogeking (May 17, 2006)

hehe, I'm special....


----------



## Gaaradon (May 17, 2006)

cool can i borrow, the gaara one?


----------



## AmiChi (May 17, 2006)

Oh Temari-san ! The Orochimaru one made my heartbeat go faster. 
It's so adorable ! How I love it. So Orochimaru .

Could you do a nice and "shippy" Oro & Kabuto doll set for me maybe  ?
I would replace it with the current little OroKabu gif in my sig then.


----------



## CursedChakra (May 17, 2006)

OMG :|
Your dolls are adorable! I LOVE THEM!
I almost can't bring up the courage to ask you.. but can you make another ShikaTema? * blushes *
And if you will, i'll definitly credit!


----------



## Sasuke204 (May 17, 2006)

Can you make a Jiraiya?
and if possible a TemariXGaara (DON'T TELL ME I'M A SICKO!!)
Pretty Please?


----------



## Sogeking (May 17, 2006)

come on y'all... read the previous posts.... she's not doing pairings. Mine was a special case. Because I'm special, so there.


----------



## .Nagato. (May 17, 2006)

your not special...that was just for the tem+shika FC


----------



## Sogeking (May 17, 2006)

No, I am special.... I'm the only one she's doing it for, only because I am a good friend of hers on here.


----------



## .Nagato. (May 17, 2006)

what about me...


----------



## Sogeking (May 17, 2006)

.... you are not special enough.


----------



## .Nagato. (May 17, 2006)

...DAMN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## az0r (May 18, 2006)

cud u make kakashi gaiden??


----------



## 2Shea (May 18, 2006)

Haha seems these dolls have gotten very popular, congrats lol


----------



## .Nagato. (May 19, 2006)

yeah they are popular!!!!!


----------



## Bisuke (May 19, 2006)

they're the fad!  you should get one yourself, *2Shea*.

>>

*Temari* has the best doll factory evah!!


----------



## .Nagato. (May 19, 2006)

whats the name of her doll factory???????


----------



## Bisuke (May 19, 2006)

The "Temari's Doll Factory"..??

>>


			
				General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> .... you are not special enough.


say that once more to Strike and you're worm food, Ryu-kun. *cracks fists*

>>
*Temari* hasn't been online for a while.  I wanna see more dolls.


----------



## az0r (May 19, 2006)

wer is temari???? we need our dolls XD


----------



## Arufarro (May 19, 2006)

thank you for this one ms. temari.  I really like it.  my sister, Bisuke, introduced me to your dolls/plushie.

thank you again.  I like my new Neji action-figure.


----------



## .Nagato. (May 19, 2006)

wierd!! temari should be here because of her vampire schedule...
man!! how many days was she gone...


----------



## Drameisis (May 19, 2006)

Hmm, you guys are really such a dedicated FC!


----------



## Bisuke (May 19, 2006)

not really much of an FC.  this is more like a mall.  ahaha!  we wait for the dolls and play with them.


----------



## QuoNina (May 19, 2006)

Woaaa, so cute!!

How long does it take you to make one? And I can make request ???


----------



## Bisuke (May 19, 2006)

it takes *Temari* less than an hour to make two.  great isn't she?

>>

*Temari*, my bro really likes the Neji you made for him.


----------



## テマリ (May 19, 2006)

@_@

Hey, sorry if i've been absent for a day
(Or 2 days, or a year, for some XD)

Been sooooo busy with my costume

Anyway
Again, I dont take pairing requests or 
personalized requests
(Like Kimimaro in a ballet dress, or Gaara in a panda mascot)

@Ryu
RAWR
Ryu, If you make the others jealous one more time,
I'll take those dolls away, and personally put them in the shredder!!!
DX

@Arufarro
^_^
You like it?
Thanx!
Welcome to the forums!!!

@Bisuke and Strike
Hellow guys ^_^
Dont mind Ryu, he's crazy XD

Anyway:

New Ones:






> _"LOOK! IT'S LEE THE SECOND!!! XD"
> ~By my brother, Kankurou_


----------



## テマリ (May 19, 2006)

ATTENTION
I Repaired a couple:


Reason for repairing:
Gaara- forgot the white thingy between his legs
Sasori- lookes cuter with more visible strings XD

So for those who are using these dolls
The links have changed so...
Just modify your sig again ^_^;

*THOSE DOLLS THAT HAVE BEEN EDITED ARE NOT DONE BY ME ALREADY.
in short words: "It's a fake"

Ok?

*ahh... it's good to be back here XD

oKAY...

Cursed seal requested a KAKASHI GAIDEN
And Aimchi requested a KABUTO

Ok, just wait for it XD


----------



## テマリ (May 19, 2006)

Ok here's:
Ami's Kabuto


Cursed's Kakashi


Ebizo:


Also repaired the Sasuke (added Sharingan)


----------



## Neji (May 19, 2006)

they look so cool mind if i use the itachi and timeskip Neji?!


----------



## テマリ (May 19, 2006)

Nope, dont mind

^_^


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 19, 2006)

There so cute, I have totake one home, may I?


----------



## テマリ (May 19, 2006)

HELLOW ROTC GIRL!

XD

Oh, yes~yes~

Take as many as you want

^_^


----------



## aznguy28 (May 19, 2006)

awsome dolls  all are very well done and are huggable ^^


----------



## MYK (May 19, 2006)

could you do another Kabuto-sama one? or maybe two...
  a post-timeskip one and a ANBU (from chapter 11) one?


----------



## テマリ (May 19, 2006)

You can take the Kabuto back there
=D

It's for anyone

Post-timeskip and Anbu...
Never seen him in that...

Do you have pics of him as those?
(It would beetter if it's coloured, but if its not... oh well... *uses imagination*)


----------



## MYK (May 19, 2006)

umm...yeah...post-timeskip is just one without the cards...here's the anbu one:

he's just wearing black...with black capri-pants and the normal shoes...


----------



## テマリ (May 19, 2006)

Post timeskip:
Ohh okay XD
So... just no cards

Anbu:
Does he have the "purple/grayish" armor thing?
O_O


----------



## MYK (May 19, 2006)

nope. no armor. just the shirt and pants. hands in pockets.


----------



## テマリ (May 19, 2006)

Err...
Okay ^_^

Just wait for it


----------



## Sogeking (May 19, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> @_@
> 
> Hey, sorry if i've been absent for a day
> (Or 2 days, or a year, for some XD)
> ...


Hmph. I'm just stating a fact. But anyways, thanks a lot. I know you did it for the FC.


----------



## AmiChi (May 19, 2006)

Aw, thanks a bunch, Temari-san  ! 
I really love the Kabuto *drools*. Will go directly into my sig together with Oro.



			
				General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> come on y'all... read the previous posts.... she's not doing pairings. Mine was a special case. Because I'm special, so there.



I wasn't requesting a pairing, sorry when it sounded like that . When I wrote "Could you do a nice and "shippy" Oro & Kabuto doll set for me maybe ?" I just meant a fitting Kabuto to the already existing Orochimaru. That's all  !


----------



## bonmido (May 19, 2006)

they're so cool! .......took some hope u dont mind


----------



## az0r (May 19, 2006)

cud u make Obito and Rin??  thanx sosososo much for kakashi as a kid


SUm1 should start a "temari's Gif dolls FC"


----------



## Tylaer (May 19, 2006)

Oi, you guys should be patient =/ it's not very nice to tell an artist to hurry on something they're taking time to make for you for free. (er yeah sorry if I sound like a bitch...I just don't think it's fair to the artist  )


That....is so awesome  Might just have to nab him too =D


----------



## az0r (May 19, 2006)

lol but there JUST SO GOOD


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

@Tylaer
Hee, that's okay
I'm fine XD

Just curious,
why do you guys save the doll, then put it in your sig?
I mean, it begins to have a white "box" around it

You can use the direct link O_O
Like...
 [/IMG]

Anyway...
a Rin and Obito one,-by Cursed

@Ami
Aah~
Ok...ok...ok...
I'll fit those two in a set for you XD

And I'll be making Mederu's Kabutops...


*Spoiler*: _Hey Ryu_ 




ARE YOU CRAZY!!!
I did it for you...
-_-


----------



## .Nagato. (May 20, 2006)

what should I order next


----------



## Sublime (May 20, 2006)

Those dolls are amazing. Very detailed too.

Could you make one of drunk lee please?


----------



## .Nagato. (May 20, 2006)

drunk lee...nice one!


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

New ones:
Mederu's Kabutos


Cursed's Rin and Obito:


As for the Oro/Kabu set,
Just wait for it X_x

Drunk Lee?
HAHA good one XD

Okay, just wait!


----------



## .Nagato. (May 20, 2006)

drunk lee is good...


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

DRUNK LEE!!!:


The Oro/Kabuto set:


Hee hee~
^_^


----------



## .Nagato. (May 20, 2006)

*points at drunk lee* ahahahahaahahaha
nice work temari!


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

Thanx Strike

XD

Ok, gotta go~
Bye bye


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

wait!!  you're doing this with MS Paint??


----------



## az0r (May 20, 2006)

OMFG u are the best person WHOOOOO GO TEMARI


----------



## .Nagato. (May 20, 2006)

yeah go temari your the best doll maker ever!!!


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

do you know what coloring stuff she uses?

>>

MS Paint or Photoshop??


----------



## .Nagato. (May 20, 2006)

dunno...but it looks like ms paint


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

I say

It's special dye in my factory
XD

Humm... I wonder what I should call my factory?


----------



## .Nagato. (May 20, 2006)

"Temari's Naruto doll Factory"(in lights...weeee)


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

"_Temari no Kawaii_ Factory"

>>


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

Humm...

Maybe that
<_<
>_>

Humm

@_@


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

I know!

>>

 "Bishie Temari's Factory"

>>


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

XD

Good one!

But it's not like I'll stay bishified for years!

*looks at self in the mirror*
Boy, I look good

I wonder what will Ryu say
Seeing me as a man
XD


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

since Ryu-kun's a lesbian...

>>

he'll definitely confess to you now!

>>

you two look good together.


----------



## Kin (May 20, 2006)

OMG! 

You made a Kin one! 

*gets it in her siggy* 

Thanks  *reps*


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

RAAAWR!
He is!?
NYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Besides, he already has a girlfriend, AND Im not allowed until 18
XP

@Kin
XD
You like Kin, Kin?
Nyahaha


----------



## Kin (May 20, 2006)

Yesssssssss


----------



## Deranged (May 20, 2006)

They... they're so cute... my masculinity went down a few notch for that but it had to be said... good job!


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

XD

Her eyes ARE really big 

*All the better to see you, and everyone else, my dear O_O

@deranged
Oh, come on!
Masculinity isnt lost because of the phrase "so cute"
XD


----------



## Knight of Fate (May 20, 2006)

Can you make a NejiHina one for me, onegai? *feels shy*
....you don't have to if you don't want to...but..pretty please? 
OwO


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

Ohh...



Sorry, I dont do pairings
Even if those were cannon pairings

T_T
sorry...

-_-


----------



## Knight of Fate (May 20, 2006)

Its okay...^^ *glomps*
*pokes*


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

I wanted her to make a NejixIno...but...but...

>>

I am not special enough...


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

No~!
It's not that youre not special enough...

*glares at Ryu*

BAH!
He's gonna get the whacking from me
when I encounter him here!


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> since Ryu-kun's a lesbian...
> 
> >>
> 
> ...


.... O.O
I am not a lesbian. Now leave me alone. And I saw your message Tem. I just wanted to make the little kiddies jealous.


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

*glares*

Choose, Ryu

*raises feather*
or...
*summons Kamatari*


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

..... how about neither?


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

why you big mongre---

>>

I am a calm little kid...I am a calm little kid...I am a calm little kid...

>>

chaAAaaAaaAa!!!! *thwacks Ryu-kun with a fish*


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

hahahaha! a... fish.... you hit me with a fish.... ahahahahah!


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

How about both?
Ryu?

Go get him, kamatari!

*kamatari jumps on him, holding the feather and tickles Ryu*

XD


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

fish, me, hit, ahahahaha.... but weasel?!! AAGHHHH!


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

XD

HWEEEEE~

GO KAMATARI!
GO KAMATARI~

=D

Looks fun, I think I wanna join

*Gets feather*
*Tickles Ryu*

*Throws feather to Bisuke*

JOIN US!!!

XD


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

*takes feather* hn. (thanks)

go *Temari*! *puts feather in Ryu-kun's nose* ew...

>>

so, Ryu-kun, you don't like me thwacking you with a fish huh?  then you prefer my fists??

>>

*Temari*...please make me a NejixIno when you find the time.
I can wait for years...


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

I laugh at your fish. ahahahahaha! And you crazy evil people are making me laugh as well.... ahahahahah!


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

you prefer a fish or a fist?!


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

Sorry, I wont be making pairings...

T_T

*Looks at Ryu*

RYUUUU!!!

NYAH~! I MISSED YOU
WAAAAAAAAH
I never got to talk to you for weeks T_T

Sooo busyyyyyyyyyyyyy

*hugs Ryu*

T_T


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

*pats temari*
Sorry, but I won't be on all that much this week.... I have my final exams. Thursday... or is it Friday there? But anyways, on thursday/friday, I get out of school, so I'll be able to chat with y'all.


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

you never answer my inquisitions, Ryu-kun.

*kicks Ryu-kun and sends him to Fish Land*

>>

oh okay *Temari*...
but thanks for this Yondie Plushie.  mind if I call it plushie??


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

I'll eat all the fish. I like fish alot. But I'd prefer a fish hit, rather than a fist hit.


----------



## Danse (May 20, 2006)

Hey Ryu good luck with your exams


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

WAAAAAIT!

*Catches up on Ryu*

Hee ^_^
Good luck on your exams =D

@Bisuke
Yep, you can call it a plushie too ^_^


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

I'll need it, thanks a lot, guys and girls. Especially on my french exam.... *shudders* Ugh, I want it to be over....


----------



## Keme (May 20, 2006)

My heart completely melted over the Orochimaru-sama doll. 

Many thanks go out to the creator of these awesome dolls.


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

I hope the French exams will be tough on you.  j/k.  good luck anyways.

>>

thanks *Temari*. reps for you.
I hope I'll be special someday.
>>

but not like Ryu-kun's special-ness.


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

It already is tough for me.... 
You guys go back to school in June, right? Well, that works out great.... I'm gone away from my laptop and l'internet for the month of June and a lot of July.


----------



## Dommy (May 20, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Aha!
> 
> New ones:
> 
> Deery's Sai:



Temari-san, I decided to make this an offer so that everyone here can share it together. Feel free to give it to anyone and so it's available now. ^^


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

X_x

Then we'll be busy in school, and youll be free

NOOOOO~!

Anyway, Ryu

How do I look?
*gives bishiefying smile*

Hm? Dude?

XD

@Deery,
bah, it's free for everyone to get ^_^


----------



## Dommy (May 20, 2006)

*@Temari*

That's great. xD Thanks.


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

... I'm not into that sorta thing. I like the old you better. 
But yeah, I can laugh at y'all... i guess... too many camps.... I think I have 5 weeklong camps....


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

*Punches Ryu on the shoulder*

Come on, dude!
Dont you like me?

Nyahaha~
Err... I mean *aherm*

Hehehe

XD

I'll stay bishified for a while here...
^_^


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

I love camping!!

>>

*thwacks Ryu-kun with a whale*
don't mess in the shadowy parts of the woods.  that's where I live.


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

Humm...

I never camped O_O

My mom doesnt want me to
And my dad says I might not survive

Because Im used to being under the shelter~
In aircon~
On a bed~

But i wanna try camping T_T


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

I camped when I was like 9 yrs old.

>>

It was fun!!

>>

now I have to go.  sleep calls me for once...

*cuddles *Temari**
*strangles Ryu-kun*

>>

night.


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

Good night
Bisuke ^_^


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> I love camping!!
> 
> >>
> 
> ...


Yeah, right. I live out in the boondocks. Really. I live in the middle of nowhere.
And when I say camps, I mean sports camps... with ac, and real food, and such.


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

I might be going in a few mins T_T


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

..... I just get here a little while ago, and you already have to leave.... T_T


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

T_T

Yeah...

Bye bye Ryu
have to go


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

bye....


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

Bye... >_<


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

.... Hmm.... I can't remember if I thanked you for my special plushie.... Thanks a lot!


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

Just flying by

Oh, you're welcome Ryu ^_^


----------



## Sublime (May 20, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> DRUNK LEE!!!:
> 
> 
> The Oro/Kabuto set:
> ...



haha I'll sig the drunk lee doll if you don't mind.  

reps


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

XD

I dont mind


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 20, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> *Sees Blind Itachi's sig*
> 
> O_O
> 
> ...



...heh :sweat... i'm glad you liked that sig...

...can i ask you permission to Blindize th itachi one?... or... if you like... can i request a Blind Itachi smiling one?... ^/_\^ please!...


----------



## Neji (May 20, 2006)

i would wanna see a blind itachi one


----------



## TsunadeSama (May 20, 2006)

Um can you do me a Tsunade and Naruto and Shizune


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 20, 2006)

I was wondering if you could make a doll image after this image? If so, I LOVE YOU!

*Spoiler*: _Image!!!_ 








*Reps*


----------



## Sieg (May 20, 2006)

May i have a custom post Shino with red sunglasses(w/blackframe) in battle position? 
Reward for request... please?

Like this, post skip, without the bugs..



...too much?


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

maaaan.... I missed her... all because of my stupid exam prep.


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

wow.

>>

more work for you, *Temari*! _gambatte._


----------



## MYK (May 20, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!!   OMFG they are sooooooo cute!!! :abduct dolls...


----------



## Sogeking (May 20, 2006)

Bisuke's back...
Hello, Bi-chan.... bi-chan... hmmm.... I think that's your new name.


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

mornin' Ryu-kun.  yes, my friends call me Bi-chan while my li'l bro calls me Bibi. O_O

>>

Temari isn't up yet.  it's 8:05am in our place...perhaps she's still asleep.
she has lots of requests to do so good luck Tem!

>>

my bro will use the PC.  byebye.

>>
*waits for the Blind Itachi doll*


----------



## az0r (May 20, 2006)

cud u make sasuke cursed seal lv 2 and naruto kyubi 1 tail
but no paring coz u dun make em  plz

    thanx very very very very very very much


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

Her vampirish tendancies have caught up with her.
Speak proper english, boy. It's annoying to read that.


----------



## az0r (May 21, 2006)

lol sory ill speak proper


----------



## shizuru (May 21, 2006)

coolie dolls


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 21, 2006)

I love the dolls they're SO CUTE!  

umm would you mind making me a kurenai or shizune doll


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

Thanx Succubus ^_^

Kurenai and Shizune doll...
Shizune in black kimono or chuunin jacket?
O_O

Blind Itachi... humm....
Ok, I'll make a blind Itachi one *Ok, I wont count this as personalized*

@Tsunadesama
There is already a Naruto and Tsunade
Please refer to the 1st page XD

@Bankotsu
Err...
That would be counted as an action figure
And I dont do action figures XD
I'll think about it @_@

@Sieg
I can do a timeskip Shino,
just dunno about the red sunglasses because that would be personalized (unless he REALLY has red glasses @_@)

@Cursed
1 Sasuke w/ cursed seal
And Naruto with kyubi spirit

So I'm going to make:
*Kurenai
*Blind Itachi
*Shino timeskip
*Sasuke w/ cursed seal
*Naruto kyubi spirit

I need clarification for Shizune
If she's wearing the kimono or jacket x_X


----------



## Sieg (May 21, 2006)

Please do mine too


----------



## az0r (May 21, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Thanx Succubus ^_^
> 
> Kurenai and Shizune doll...
> Shizune in black kimono or chuunin jacket?
> ...




wow thanx for doin the naruto kyubi and sasuke cursed seal lv 2 for me ^^     ur the best!


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

maaan, missed her again. Oh well.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 21, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Thanx Succubus ^_^
> 
> Kurenai and Shizune doll...
> Shizune in black kimono or chuunin jacket?
> ...



kimono please


----------



## az0r (May 21, 2006)

this is really popular now!!


----------



## .Nagato. (May 21, 2006)

woah...the blind itachi is a good idea


----------



## Nathan (May 21, 2006)

OMG~ I can't believe I didn't see this thread yet.

You. are. awesome.

*glomps tenten doll*

Are you only doing Naruto related?


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

she only does naruto, and no pairings.... I got one because I'm her best friend, and no getting mad about it. (y'all know who I'm talking to)


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

New dollies~!
*I wont write the names anymore since there are a lot who ordered XD
(currently In a hurry)


@Suc
*Kimono shizune? Ok, just wait for it
*I think there's something odd with the kyuubi naruto one @_@ dunno what
*Cursed, is that the Sasuke lv2 youre talking about?
Or is it the one in ur sig? @_@ (I think I cut sasu's hair too short @_@)
If it's the one in ur sig, then I can make that (Well, I was about to. Just a llittle busy nowadays) >_<


----------



## Sieg (May 21, 2006)

No red sunglasses.... ;_;


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 21, 2006)

Hey Temari, is it possible for you to make me one of Sakura and the older Sakura?


----------



## Keiryu (May 21, 2006)

Hey do you have an Anko one!!!? 

Their so kawaii!!!! XD!


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

@Sieg
That would be personalized @_@

@Violently Happy
There are already both ^_^
Check it out in the 1st post XD

@Keiryu
There is~
It's new and fresh,
Be the first to grab the first stock XD


----------



## Sieg (May 21, 2006)

Oh well, nice work.


Btw, Blind Itachi is personalized...


----------



## Keiryu (May 21, 2006)

Thanx!!!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 21, 2006)

Thanks! I love him! He's so KAWAII!!!!


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

<_<
>_>

Well, yes...
But I made that because I dont want it to be considered a "fake"

<_<
>_>

*Scratches head*

^_^;


----------



## az0r (May 21, 2006)

UR THE BEST      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   NO JOKING

EDIT  
I'TS PERFECT     ^^


----------



## SharinganItachi (May 21, 2006)

omg they are so awesome and cute!!! <3<3<3<3


----------



## Portaljacker (May 21, 2006)

Those are pretty nice.


----------



## 8018 (May 21, 2006)

so this is where ppl get
them .___.
mind if i adopt some =X

i wanna get:
Naruto, Sasuke [time skip]
Ino and Sai =]


----------



## az0r (May 21, 2006)

let see could i order  sai with his lion paintings coz i want the 3 plushie with their "unqiues" powers sasuke cs2 naruto kyubi ans sai with lion paintings     

if its personilaized then that dosent matter   thanx agen ^^


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

yaaaay! Temari's on!
Hello Temari!


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

HEY~!
Hellow Ryu ^_^
=D

@sHINIGAMI ANGEL
Of course you can!
Just take the ones you want ^_^

@Cursed
Nope, Its not personalized (err, he REALLY summons lions)
So Sai with lion drawings XD. You like the sasu? thanx ^_^
I just thought there was something wrong with the two @_@


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

Do you like the new sig? I do...


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

I do too XD

Hee, so how are you today, Ryu?
How was your day? *err its night there right?*


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

Yeah, night here... not that I'm gonna sleep for a while, but still night.
I studied for exams from.... hmm.... 10 until 7 at night.... very troublesome.
Other than that, I played some lacrosse... and lost my ball in the woods.


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

>_<
You lost the ball...
Poor ball XD

Studying for thaaaaat long?
Nya~
My studying strategy is: CRAMMING!
^_^

Studying days before doesnt work for me @_@


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

well, my exams are in 2 days. Normally I would cram, but french requires more than that.
And yes, poor ball... luckily, I had 2 more.


----------



## iwakura (May 21, 2006)

ummmmmm can u make me an iruka pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee
all the fangirls of the fan club would apreciate it


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

Well, I study my Chinese the day before the exam day XD
It's amazing how I am able to memorize everything in 3-5 hours

*But I dont speak or understand chinese @_@

Aww... I might be going in a few mins...
Have a lot of things to do...

1) I have to go with mommy to submit some papers to my former school
2) Submit papers to my new school
3) Fetch my costume
4) Look for fishnets @_@
5) Buy the ninja shoes
6) Go to me personal hairdresser to fix my wig
7) I just dunno if today would be my photoshoot @_@
If yes, then I would be walking in the mall to the studio with my costume on x_X (Oh well... I'm used to it. I always come in costume to the malls when i was a kid XD)

Talk about cramming and last minute rush!!!

Have something to tell me before I go?


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

@iwakura
Ahh Iruka?
Ok, sure

So on the list:
*Iruka
*Shizune
*Sai


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

..... why do you never stay on for long? It bugs me. But anyways......... I had something..... now I've completely forgotten it....... man, I hate it when that happens.
And you're too busy. Calm down a bit.


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

Humm...
but the deadline's tom

And a lot of people already gave their pics
(There was actually a photoshoot yesterday in some mall. But I find it too trouble... err... bothering to go there. Besides, wouldnt it be better if the costume was a surprise ^_^?)

Thats okay... Im used to cramming
And i often get the job done well ^_^
*remembers doing the book report and school magazine in 1 day*

So, bye bye T_T

Oh, and I like mozzarella Cheese


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

Huh? Mozzerella cheese? What the heck was that?
haha, I infected you.... you're more like me every day... hehe, the plan is coming along nicely...  
I've crammed before.... I did a huge history project in one night, then got a 94 on it.


----------



## az0r (May 21, 2006)

thanx alot the for sai one with lions  naruto and sasuke ARE PERFECT


----------



## テマリ (May 21, 2006)

Ryu, you were supposed to ask me what kind of cheese do I like
There's the answer ^_^

Well I always cram and all my grades are in the line of nine XD
I get disappointed when i get a line of 8 -_-

@Cursed 
XD
Thankies! Just wait for the Sai ok?


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

you mean like A's and B's, right? of course you do, what am I thinking? But where was the cheese question from? The Temari FC?
And my grades are.... B's and C's.... one A, in Latin III.


----------



## テマリ (May 22, 2006)

Just flying by to drop dollies XD

My grades are all A's XD

Anyway here's 


I wonder if you guys can see Iruka's scar... =_=


----------



## Sieg (May 22, 2006)

Nice Sai and Shizune/Tonton xD


----------



## Dao (May 22, 2006)

.. I was wondering... can you make me a young jiraiya and a young Yondaime when they are genin?   I'll give refernce if you want? 


~daomoua2


----------



## az0r (May 22, 2006)

tahnx so much for SAI YAY


----------



## nagareboshi (May 22, 2006)

Ommmg, Kyuubi Naruto! <33 omgg, you doll's are so f'ing awesome! O: 
I love every single one of them!!

Heheh, I was wonderin' could I make a request? ^^;; 
PleasePleasePleaaaase!! *___* I know, I know I'm already using... Four...
(I CANT HELP IT, THERE SO CUTE!! XDDDDD;

But could I request a Kankurou one with out his hood/hat...thing... on? 
^___^


----------



## .Nagato. (May 22, 2006)

nice tem!!! keep it up!!


----------



## MYK (May 22, 2006)

ooo. Could you make ones of the other members of the Sound Five...Kimimaro, Jiroubou, Kidoumaru, and Sakon/Ukon??


----------



## Yondy (May 22, 2006)

May I use the Anko one?


----------



## Blue (May 22, 2006)

HOKAGE-SAMA!

*steals*


----------



## Dao (May 22, 2006)

^ lol


~daomoua2


----------



## Tylaer (May 22, 2006)

Hmm Did I miss you posting the Haku Zabuza ones? =/

EDIT~

Ahh I found them! Guess I did miss them  THEY'RE SO AWESOME!!  Thanks so much  *rep rep*


----------



## Gambitz (May 22, 2006)

hey テマリ can u make me a drunk lee doll or lee with the gates please.


----------



## Shadowfox (May 22, 2006)

They're so adorable!! I wanna take them all home with me!! XD I love your Kisame and Deidara and Anko dolls. My favorites!! 

Such a great idea!! *reps*


----------



## テマリ (May 22, 2006)

Ok...
okokok...

@daomoua
Humm... Im not very familiar with how they look
Please give me reference pics ^_^

@Kobay
Oh, yes! my brother with no hat!
Why didnt i think of that! @_@

@Mederu
Ok, the sound 4! ^_^

@Yondaime
Yep you can use any doll you want ^_^

@drunken master
There is already a drunk lee
All i have to do is the open gates lee XD

@SHADOWFOX
tHANX THANX ^_^

sO here's the list:
*Kankurou
*Sakon/Ukon
*Kidomaru
*Jiroubo
*Open gates Lee

*Genin Jiraiya/Yondaime -still asking for ref pics XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2006)

...... thanks for the Blind Doll!!!... I added it to my sig ...


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 22, 2006)

thanx again! you're awsome!


----------



## テマリ (May 22, 2006)

XD

Blindie!
It looks good on you XD

Thanx suc ^_^


----------



## Sogeking (May 22, 2006)

bah, exams tomorrow... hi Tem... I won't be on for long..


----------



## YamiNaruto (May 22, 2006)

omg ... i loves i was wondering if you can make 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyuubi Naruto level 4 with the bloodmist shield


 if you need referance i can get it ty


----------



## テマリ (May 22, 2006)

@Yami Naru
Uh... isnt that the one i posted above? *points up there*
Or... is it something else @_@

@Ryu 
hellow~!
Yeah, i wont be on for long too T_T

*sees Blind Itachi's sig again*
NOOOOO
THE FUNGEKYOU SHARINGAN IS HEEEEERE AGAAAAAAIN!!!
X_x
MY WEASELLLLL!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sogeking (May 22, 2006)

must study for french.... I must get a B at least on the exam, or summer school....


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2006)

..Glad you like my Blind Gifs *bows* ^/_\^...


----------



## Sogeking (May 22, 2006)

Everyone likes the blind gifs...


----------



## YamiNaruto (May 22, 2006)

its kind different looking

heres some pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 











theres 3 if you need any more i can try to find some

thanks again


----------



## テマリ (May 22, 2006)

@Ryu
Yeah... as for me... Im having second thoughts on my cosplay
I have this strong feeling of something trouble....err... bothersome @_@

@Blind Itachi
AHA!
I wonder if you'll make a worthy weasel...
Maybe better than that all-seeing Itachi

Hehehe...*evil glare at Blindie*


----------



## Sogeking (May 22, 2006)

nonono.... do it. You've worked too hard for you to declare it troublesome and leave it at that.


----------



## Neji (May 22, 2006)

you think you can make a sasorsi in his puppet shell form?!


----------



## テマリ (May 22, 2006)

@yAMI Naru
Ok, just wait for it

@Neji Tachi
I need a pic of him x_X
Not very fond of Sasori so i have less pics of him T_T


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> @Blind Itachi
> AHA!
> I wonder if you'll make a worthy weasel...
> Maybe better than that all-seeing Itachi
> ...


O/.\o'... huh?...


----------



## Sogeking (May 22, 2006)

well, bye for now... I have to

Study
Eat
Sleep
then NF... but sleep involves being gone till morning, usually
And Tem? One thing. Just get the cosplay over with. The quicker you do it, the less troublesome it is. Now go for it.


----------



## テマリ (May 22, 2006)

Nooo...
Well... ok...
but...

BAH!
FINE X_x

Gotta go too

@Blind Itachi
Hehe... I'll now make a special rope to tie you in XD
You'll be like this: 

Just blind XD

Ok gotta go, bye ^_^


----------



## Gambitz (May 22, 2006)

i cant wait for lee gates


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2006)

...heh... i already saved your kamaitachi sig for Blindization... .. but it's a secret project...


----------



## Bisuke (May 23, 2006)

Blindie should have his own thread of Blind GIFs.

>>

make one Blindie!


----------



## az0r (May 23, 2006)

cud u plz make sasuke curse lv 1 like in ma sig thanx sosososososo much oh and the others ones u made are great !!!!


----------



## Sasuke204 (May 23, 2006)

Still haven't seen a Jiraiya...
Is a Jiraiya possible, Temari-San?


----------



## Neji (May 23, 2006)

okay before i couldnt find a good sasorsi one in the puppet form but here's an okay one



take your time, hope its not too much trouble


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

yesss! I did well on my french exam!


----------



## Tobi (May 23, 2006)

I'm Tobi.... where's Tobi!?!?!?!?! *cring* 

TT__TT


----------



## Splyte (May 23, 2006)

wow, these are amazing. i just went through all 16 pages and saved everyone of em XD. can i use a few of em?

i was wondering if you could possibly make:
post time-skip Kiba 
Yamato(jounin outfit or anbu outfit)

-reps-


----------



## Arwenchan (May 23, 2006)

Oh they are veeery cute^^


----------



## MYK (May 23, 2006)

where's temari gotten to? been almost a whole day without a post from her...


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

I know, but do you really want to know?
Ok, she's off taking cosplay pics for the contest in the phillipines... today was the deadline.


----------



## MYK (May 23, 2006)

ooooo! neat! when's she coming back? (I wish I had parentals who'd let me do stuff like that...)


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

Later, prolly sometime late tonight, well, depending on where you are.... probably about 8 hours from now. So yeah, be patient.... she was pretty nervous about the cosplay.


----------



## .Nagato. (May 23, 2006)

cosplay about what??


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

she was cosplaying Temari for that national contest, remember?


----------



## .Nagato. (May 23, 2006)

oh yeah, the costume and the other stuff


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

yeah, that. She was pretty nervous about it, hopefully she got through it alright. It would be troublesome to have a distraught Temari... but I'd help her through it.


----------



## .Nagato. (May 23, 2006)

she said shes nervous hope she will be alright


----------



## Pride (May 24, 2006)

Haha nice  

How cool and cute at the same time 

Love this one.


----------



## テマリ (May 24, 2006)

*walks in slowly*
Puff...puff.... wheeze...

H-hey, these are the only dolls I made
*Sakon/Ukon, Jiroubo,KIdomau,Kimimaro,Naruto kyubi 2 isnt done yet
Still looking for reference pics

Ohh... I feel dizzy @_@
Was too busy on my costume, but there's a lot of good news! (about my cosplay actually)

*Spoiler*: _The good news_ 




The deadline was moved to May 31,
It's good because:
1) I didnt have my picture taken yet
2) There was a slight mistake in my costume
3) My fan still needs repainting
...I'm taking it as a sign ^_^
Weeeee~ I'm given such a chance XD
And also, those are the reasons why im nervous.
In short words, I'm still incomplete! >_<
But then I regained my confidence since the deadline moved
NYAHAHA~!



Err.... so here are the new ones:




Oh... and that's Konohamaru up there @_@

@Anbu matt
Yeah you can use some ^_^


----------



## テマリ (May 24, 2006)

Here's Kanky:


And Lee:



My to-do list:
*Sakon/Ukon
*Jiroubo
*Kidomaru
*Kimimaro
*Naruto
*Jiraiya
*Tobi
*Timeskip Kiba
*Yamato
*Sasori puppet form
*Sasuke cursed seal

(Still need ref pics- Genin Yondaime and jIRAIYA)

WAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

@_@

Thats ok! I can do it XD


----------



## Bisuke (May 24, 2006)

nice beach plushies Temari!
I hope you do not mind, but I saved all the plushies in my computer so that I can have something to stare at.

>>

btw, where's the cosplay taking place?  hope to see you there.


----------



## Sogeking (May 24, 2006)

.... @_@.... wish me luck, it's time for my toughest exam, algebra 2.....


----------



## Bisuke (May 24, 2006)

*wishes Ryu-kun good luck*

>>

wish me luck as well.  I'm gonna have a tougher year coming at me.  4th yr...holy shit.


----------



## テマリ (May 24, 2006)

Good luck Ryu ^_^
*Algebra? I love algebra XD

@Bisuke
WAAAAA!
Dont say that word!!!
*gets a black tape and covers Bisuke's mouth*

Where's the cosplay?
Well, you gotta go guess of find it 
I'm not telling anyone ^_^


----------



## Bisuke (May 24, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> @Bisuke
> WAAAAA!
> Dont say that word!!!
> *gets a black tape and covers Bisuke's mouth*
> ...


*removes black tape* well, you'll understand when you're in my place, Tem.

>>

ah...okay, you're not telling.  I guess we can't meet.


----------



## Gambitz (May 24, 2006)

wow lee looks amazing thanks ill rep you.


----------



## nagareboshi (May 24, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Here's Kanky:



Aaah, Sankyuu!! <33 ^___^ YAYY KANKUROUSS!!
Mwhaa~ Yaay, now I have an awesome Kankurou sig.
Ahahaa, Thank you.. soso muchh!! n__n -reps-


----------



## Gambitz (May 24, 2006)

oh just wondering if u could also make gai with the 6th gate open and drunken gai. please


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2006)

...The dolls of the beach ending are awesome ...


----------



## Sogeking (May 24, 2006)

YAAAAAHOOOOO! I'm done with my exams and out of school! Wahoooo!


----------



## MYK (May 24, 2006)

the beach ones are really neat!

good luck with the cosplay thingy...


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

@Drunken
Ok, Gai with all gates open ^_^
But... was Gai ever drunk? @_@

@Ryu
weeeeeee~! XD

@Mederu 
Thanx ^_^
I hope I get in the finals XD

Anyway, here's the Sasuke Cursed Seal request


As for the others, Im still making them

(BLAME IT ON MY BUSY-NESS, NYAAAAAAAAAAAAA)

DX


----------



## az0r (May 25, 2006)

could you show us ya cotsume   and you can blur ya face if u don't want it on the web  ^^ thanx


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

*scratches head*

Well ^_^;
I dunno about that

Better ask my parents ^_^

I dont really post my pic on the web, not even a pic of my foot!
Nyahaha XD


----------



## az0r (May 25, 2006)

ok i was just curious to see the cotume ^^

OH AN THANX HEAPZ FOR THR CURSE SEAL SASUKE

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

^_^

Youre welcome cursed!

Here's the sound request:


----------



## az0r (May 25, 2006)

テマリ  how do u make these dolls they are just so awesome   do u use paint,photoshop?


----------



## eily (May 25, 2006)

haha,pretty cute n nice^^....


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

Tem, all in all, you made 81 dolls.

>>

If I'm wrong, then it means you made more than 81 dolls.  omg...O_O


----------



## az0r (May 25, 2006)

wow  sum1 should start a  テマリ's  doll FC

i'd join for sure


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

yes, the dolls are the pure cuteness.

>>

wow.  you're an avid fan of these dolls, CS3172.


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

XD

Nya~ 81 dolls?

Dunno, I dont count them

@_@


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

ahaha.

>>

well, I counted them. O_O


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

=O

Must be more than 81 @_@


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

then I'm correct.

>>

sorta. -_-

>>

good luck on the cosplay!  hope you win in that one.


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

Nya

Thanks

I also hope I win

But really, I dont expect ^_^
(which actually gives me surprises and heart attacks after x_X)

Besides, It's not the winning, its the feeling right?

=D


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

I went for a cosplay once when I was in grade 5 (or was it in grade 6?).

>>

being Ranma was fun!


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

Yeah

As for me, the first time i cosplayed
Was during some RO festival

I went as a dancer in Ragnarok Online

Here is a dancer if you dont know RO:
added later by Wodehouse

Since it was my first time, I was a little clueless
And I felt a little uneasy because of my costume
(Im used to wearing clothes that show less skin, I often hide my figure.
I love long sleeves ^_^)

And so... I wasnt expecting anything great.

I was just enjoying everything
The stage, the crowd, the lights, my belly dancing

Then to my surprise:
I won "People's Choice Award"

O_O

Gosh, I nearly got a heart attack x_X


----------



## Dommy (May 25, 2006)

Temari-san, I made this when I was bored yesterday. ^^;


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sorry that I copied your style. XD


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

Nyaha~
Is that Sai in Sakura's dress?

Or is it a random ninja?

XD

Cute


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

that was cute, *Deery*.  hey, you're not 10 yrs old!!  liar.

>>

good for you Tem!

>>

hn, I know RO...-_-  if no one knows what RO is, they're a buncha n00bs...


----------



## Dommy (May 25, 2006)

It's Sai in Sakura's dress. XDDD My connection went bad yesterday so I couldn't get on NF. T___T Then, I made it out of boredom.


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

boredom can lead to good things.

>>

Tem made these cute dolls out of boredom as well.


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

Were you playing RO?
What's ur character's job class?
Mine's (obviously) a Dancer who became a Gypsy

^There's Wizzy, a nice guy. But he can be rude sometimes. But I always snob him when he asks me about some things @_@

Yeah... a real strong dancer (lv. 96), but My bro, Kanky was a stronger monk(lv 98):


And I love nice bards, take note, NICE bards who are respectful:

^There's crsher, he's young. three years younger than me.

And I had friends, also, crsher made me the guild "queen" for no reason:

^The female crusader is really a boy

And we often died:


And I later joined the great guild of the Elites, and I became the "princess" of the guild (Inc, the guildmaster appointed me, he's nice):


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

nice screenshots.  though, too bad I do not play that addicting game no more.  but anyways, I had a female monk, lvl 78.  never reached the 3rd class due to dad's...nevermind.

>>

it's tough being in a school with very high standards y'know. dad almost whacked me for playing such games instead of keeping my grades stable.

well they're stable but dad's just too strict.

>>

have fun at the cosplay!


----------



## Dommy (May 25, 2006)

Talking about RO, I have this gif in my PC. XD


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

ew...*Deery*.  how come you're younger now?

>>


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

Well I played but maintained my grades at school ^_^

3rd honours... low x_X


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

great for you.

>>

okies, gotta go.  dinner time and I don't like mama's voice.  byebye.


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

Ok, bye Bisuke ^_^


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

and...I'm back.

>>

was I too fast in eating? O_O


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

No,

I finish eating a meal in 5-10 mins

TAYLOR'S THE AMERICAN IDOOOOOL!!!!!

NYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

^_^

...okay, that was out of the way XD


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

hn, sorry, I don't watch American Idol.:sweat

>>

um, Tem, when will you submit more plushies?  I mean dolls?


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

Uhh, when theyre done?
XD

I have a hard time looking for Yamato's pic T_T

Full body pic

Im currently using dial-up connection X_x

Idiotic DSL people had some problems with our DSL connection

IT'S THEIR FAULT!

>_<


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

our DSL works just fine. O_O;;

>>

curse PLDT...-_-


----------



## テマリ (May 25, 2006)

T_T

Oh well, I gotta go Bisuke

Bye bye

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

I guess your Dracula mode isn't working today?

>>

g'night dear.


----------



## .Nagato. (May 25, 2006)

aww crap offline again...


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

don't worry.

>>

there's still no new dolls done yet to play with.


----------



## Sogeking (May 25, 2006)

hey y'all, I'm back..... no vampire mode today? NOOOOOO!


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

yes, I know.

>>

just too bad...


----------



## Sogeking (May 25, 2006)

yes, it is, but I can cope.... I can stay up extra-late today, because I don't have to get up in the morning!


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

good for you...

>>

I'm gonna go get some coffee while waiting for the next batch of dolls.  byebye.


----------



## Sogeking (May 25, 2006)

coffees not so good for you.


----------



## MYK (May 25, 2006)

the Sound dolls are cuute! ( I got the Sound Five )


----------



## az0r (May 26, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> wow.  you're an avid fan of these dolls, CS3172.




Only cause they are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .Nagato. (May 26, 2006)

i see that you guys were talking about RO


----------



## Bisuke (May 26, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> coffees not so good for you.


hn...

>>

and why not??


----------



## Sprech4 (May 26, 2006)

Omg omg omg. These are ADOREABLE. <3
Imma borrow the Kidoumaru, and the Jiroubou, and the Tayuya, and-and-and...

Oh, can I make a request? Pretty please with tofu on top?
If you could, will you do a cursed seal Lvl. 2 Kidoumaru and/or Jiroubou?
Kidoumaru because his Lvl. 2 form is badass, Jiroubou because his Lvl. 2 form is both badass AND his hair makes him look like a ROCK STAR.


----------



## az0r (May 26, 2006)

uhh this is crap  but i was bored so i decided to play around the the kimmimaro dolls abit


----------



## テマリ (May 27, 2006)

@Sprech4
Ok, just wait for it

@Cursed
Nyaha, thats cute XD

*faints*
Sooo.... tired.... X_x


----------



## az0r (May 27, 2006)

tired eh wat did u do today?


----------



## テマリ (May 27, 2006)

Well, busy about my cosplay XD

Here's the requests:



Now to do the others....


----------



## Ino_Yamanaka (May 27, 2006)

Can I use a few Ino ones plz? [Yesh...I will give credit]


----------



## テマリ (May 27, 2006)

Yes you may ^_^


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (May 27, 2006)

can you make me a young Gaara with out the kanji sign on his for head? and or him with a cookie?thanx!U rock !!!!i love your sigs. there too funny!thanx Temari!XD


----------



## Sogeking (May 27, 2006)

just popping in.... I found an internet cafe, I may be able to come on... about 15 minutes each day. But anyways, hi y'all..... I'll be back and better than ever in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lazarus (May 27, 2006)

Wow, Temari, those are adorable ^_^ Do you use Paint to color them, or another program?


----------



## テマリ (May 28, 2006)

@Kissed by Kakashi
I can make a kid Gaara with the "love" on his forehead
But with cookies? nope, that would be personalized

@Ryu
Hello Ryu ^_^
Bye Ryu T_T


----------



## az0r (May 28, 2006)

hi agen cud u maked temujin the knight from the naruto movie 2

thanx


----------



## テマリ (May 28, 2006)

Well...

I need a reference pic for that ^_^;


----------



## az0r (May 28, 2006)

no problems!

EDIT

nah screw that idea heys gay XD lol


----------



## テマリ (May 28, 2006)

Awaaa

It's okay ^_^

Anyway here's the Kiba request (along with Hinata)


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

Hi again..... 
I wish I could stay longer, but my vacation has been busy.


----------



## Haruka (May 28, 2006)

To my fellow MS Painter, 

    I know that you are really busy, but may I request a time skip Naruto that is posing exactly like the one I made in my siggy? 
 Thanks alot.

                                          Sincerly, Haru-Haru


----------



## テマリ (May 28, 2006)

@Haru-haru
Humm... (thinks if that's personalized)
Well, It's not really personalized

Ok, I'll make one with that pose
BUT i have to add some detail

...like a scroll or he in his kyuubi form or...
(whatever, as long as it happened in the manga)


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (May 28, 2006)

thanx!I was kiddin about the cookie thing!


----------



## .Nagato. (May 28, 2006)

hello to u all!!! wow nice sig tem!!


----------



## Haruka (May 28, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> @Haru-haru
> Humm... (thinks if that's personalized)
> Well, It's not really personalized
> 
> ...


Oh wow, you really are a vampire. 
Do as much as you want, I know what it feels like to be pressured and making it for the other's prefrences, and it turns out like crap, so draw away!


----------



## テマリ (May 28, 2006)

@Kissed by kakashi
XD
Ok then

@Strike
Hellow~!

@Haru-haru
Yeah, here are the dolls i have to make:
*Naruto
*Tobi
*Yamato
*Kidomaru 2
*Jiroubo 2
*Naruto timeskip
*young Gaara

What an order @_@

It would actually be faster for me if there wasnt a cosplay competition ^_^
Maybe after 31, things will go nice XD


----------



## Second-Hand Love (May 28, 2006)

I put one of your dolls in my siggy 

thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Gambitz (May 28, 2006)

> @Drunken
> Ok, Gai with all gates open ^_^
> But... was Gai ever drunk? @_@


he is now lol


----------



## Haruka (May 28, 2006)

OO wow, what a list. I can wait for real long, so don't worry


----------



## az0r (May 28, 2006)

lol temari is gettin very popular
i'm not suprised


----------



## DownWithFillersss (May 28, 2006)

thank you temari i "took" itachi


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

Of course she's popular, she's great all around. 
Except when she decides to start hitting me.... ouch.


----------



## az0r (May 28, 2006)

LOL   wer is temari anywayz 0.o ?


----------



## Haruka (May 29, 2006)

Just be patient. She'll reawaken sooner or later.


----------



## テマリ (May 29, 2006)

New ones:


Gaara's sooo tiny ^_^


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 29, 2006)

You need to make a Shodaime, a Nidaime, a Sandaime (Hokage gear and Ninja battle gear), Post time skip Naruto w/ 1, 2, 3, and 4 tails, an ANBU Kakashi and Itachi. 

Plus, since you love me so much, you should make a Jiraiya standing playfully hitting Jiraiya, a Tsunade lean on Sakura's Shoulder, and an Orochimaru standing behind Sasuke looking creepy. Please! I'll give you a cookie! With milk!


----------



## az0r (May 29, 2006)

u dosent do sets XD wow thats a big list u gave her

Gaaras so cute


----------



## テマリ (May 29, 2006)

@Bankotsu the Great
HW-HWAAAAAAT!?
*twirls*
*his requests echoes on mind*
Ohh... 
*falls in the pits of requests*
AAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh....
*faints*

So...
Shodaime
Nidaime
Sandaime

Too bad, i dont do sets  @_@


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 29, 2006)

Love the dolls they are really cute.

If I could suggest one (that I would like ) how about Kyuubi one, not kyuubi Naruto, but simply Kyuubi.


----------



## テマリ (May 29, 2006)

Ok

*Adds Kyuubi to the list

XD
Kyuubi's so cute despite his monstrous appearance =3


----------



## Tobi (May 29, 2006)

*waiting for Tobi's doll*


----------



## Tobi (May 29, 2006)

Hey, where's Yamato!?!!?!?


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

omg those look crazy could you make me a personalized one? I would hang myself if I didnt ask...


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

No, she won't. It's against the rules. I am the only exception.


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

I wouldnt mind haveing a cool looking zabuza witht the sword.


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

s'already there, kid. Just look.


----------



## Gambitz (May 29, 2006)

thanks for doing my gai requst but can u also do the 5 tailed biju which is a white dog/dog wth 5 tails that repersents 5 elements (fire,water,lighting,wind and ice.). So can u make this 5 tailed biju doll for me please.


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

Didnt make one of the pervert though jy it would make me so happy if you made one from when he was a child? that would be really cool.


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (May 29, 2006)

thanks Temari!and i hope you dont mind if i put Anko on my siggy do ya?


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (May 29, 2006)

Can you please make one of Rock Lee using Reverse Lotus?


----------



## im not a sasukefangirl (May 29, 2006)

um.... can you please make me an ANBU itachi doll and an inner sakura doll?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 29, 2006)

...OMG!... she has a LOT of requests!!!!! :S... and i thought I was overdoing seals ¬/.\¬...

... please let her rest a bit people...


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

I agree. No more requests, or I beat you up!


----------



## Haruka (May 29, 2006)

Oh geebus. Then I'm not sure if I want to open up my own request shop. This is so crazy :/


----------



## Tylaer (May 29, 2006)

Just wanted to say that chibi Gaara doll is awesome =D


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

something I made of a little bordem...   its rayne my naruto rpg char
Perdition City


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

No one cares. Now shaddup and leave.


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> No one cares. Now shaddup and leave.


Ryu-kun...

>>

that was so rude of you.   the guy was only sharing his work.


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

but in doing so, he is advertising other sites, and that's against the rules. Rule-breaking is bad. That's all I meant. He did it before, and I let it slide, but twice is too much.


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

just a really good site thought I should share it so many poeple love naruto so I assumed they would love that place. If its against the rules I wont aver anymore... Just becuase your being a rude a dosnt mean you should be hateing on me.   Dont hate the playa hate the game and stop strinking that haterade.   lmao

EDIT: Oh hold up you were that person that was rude to me before I remember you called me a kid. psst psst I am older than you KID.


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

You have to do that in the advertising section. Not here. That's the only reason I said what I did.


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

hn, I stand corrected.  I thought this was his/her first time.

>>

then again, you could've tried and said things nicely, Ryu-kun.


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

hmm, I could have. But if I did, people would think that I don't take the rules seriously. And that was not acceptable.


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

not like I am forceing poeple to look at it.... jeeeeeesh besides that dos it make you feel good trying to ruin poeple days. 

And dude your online why would you care if people judge you? They dont they dont care.


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

*@General Ryubaka*
hn, okay, okay, you win! *hands rise up in the air*  calm down, okay?

*@Hyuuga Neji*
you should calm down as well.

>>

now if only I can see more plushies...Tem!!


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

I wasn't trying to ruin your day. I just respect the rules. Sorry if I annoyed/hurt you, or whatever.
And of course I win. Have I ever lost? Against you, I mean.


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to ruin your day. I just respect the rules. Sorry if I annoyed/hurt you, or whatever.


now that's better.

>>




			
				General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> And of course I win. Have I ever lost? Against you, I mean.


keep quiet, you freak!


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

haha, it's easy to get you riled up.


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

Kid I bet you wouldnt speak to anyone like that would you? No thats just the sign of a coward hideing behind a comp... And of course I win becuase I get the last word and I leave MR. "there judeging Me" You didnt hurt the only feeling I have and yes this is were you lose.

Good day


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

What? Are you calling me a coward? Now that's too damned far. I tried to be nice, bastard. You know what, you can go fuck yourself. You don't seem to be much better.


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

Hyuuga_Neji said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oh hold up you were that person that was rude to me before I remember you called me a kid. psst psst I am older than you KID.


hn, I see you held a grudge.



			
				Hyuuga_Neji said:
			
		

> Kid I bet you wouldnt speak to anyone like that would you? No thats just the sign of a coward hideing behind a comp... And of course I win becuase I get the last word and I leave MR. "there judeging Me" You didnt hurt the only feeling I have and yes this is were you lose.
> 
> Good day


Ryu-kun wasn't referring to you about that losing/winning thing.

>>

*@General Ryubaka*
calm down.
--I'm not really infuriated...uh...I just er...just shaddup.
(you just wait, someday!)


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

Thats funny will you actually be happy if you get bann? Were will you insult people then. Dude chill out before dig yourself in a hole. Dang its pretty easy to mess with people just choose your words before you speak that the problem with younger poeple...


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

No way I'll get banned. I don't insult people unless they really tick me off.

God damn, this is troublesome. Either shut up and leave, or just leave me alone.


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

such little misunderstanding turned into something this big.

>>

man, you two need to see a pyschiatrist.


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

Dam your pretty funny you know that? all angry about nothing.... Whatever just remember you started it and I finished it and dont start nothing unless your going to do something about. Just preaching ya kid think about how you sound before something cocky comes out of your mouth.


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

.... jeez, I wonder what Tem will say when she sees this...


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

well, she'll give you a good punishment from her weasel, Ryu-kun.

>>

of course, along with that guy.


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

Im a kind person but I defently wont take crap from people that what she needs to think... Almost like my words are only as offensive as you reed em.


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

I don't usually get angry at stuff like this, but calling me a coward was just a little over the line. I do a lot of things that most people wouldn't, swear to god.


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

Go on bet I been threw more than you have in your intire life.


----------



## Dao (May 29, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Here's Kanky:
> 
> 
> And Lee:
> ...


 

I pm you the refernce.... T_____T did you not get it?? 


~daomoua2


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

HN: Sure, you may have been through more, but I try and push my limits.
And just wait, man. She's really busy right now. REALLY busy.


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

*@daomoua2*
she's not yet online.  don't worry she'll make it for you soon.  be patient, dear.

>>

I want more plushies, Tem...


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 29, 2006)

Kid I been working jobs and playing sports my whole life dont tell me about struggle I bet you and your family got it made.


----------



## Pr1de (May 29, 2006)

have patience sheesh


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

hmph, whatever. I'm done. Go on living your "hard" life.


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

is it me or is it just that people these days are getting rude?

>>

*Temari*, you better get online soon and poke some sense into these fans of yours.


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

Why are you calling me rude? I just am... blunt. Yeah, that's the word.


----------



## Bisuke (May 29, 2006)

okay, if that's what you want to call it.  you're bluntness sounds rude though.

>>

*waits for more plushies...and leaves*


----------



## テマリ (May 30, 2006)

Okokokokok...

I've read the whole trouble

Ryu, dont be so rude *WHACK!*
How many times do I have to tell you to stop being rude
DX

Hyuuga Neji, uhm... dont mind Ryu, maybe he's hungry or what
So... forget everything ok? >_<

To everyone else in this,
If youre going to argue, do it out of this thread got it?

Oh, Ryu's giving me a headache
For that, I might lose my mood to make the dolls


----------



## Haruka (May 30, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Okokokokok...
> 
> I've read the whole trouble
> 
> ...


Noo!!! My siggy isn't complete yet with out yours ^_^


----------



## テマリ (May 30, 2006)

Ugh

Ryu's....

Aaaargh!

Ryu started it all
And This Hyuuga is stooped down to his level

Anything else to make me upset?

One wrong move and I'll personally do something you'll regret seeing.


----------



## Bisuke (May 30, 2006)

glad you're back to patch things up here.  I also had a headache a while ago (seriously) but not because of the bickering that's happened here.

>>

anyway, business time.  may I have one more plushie request please?? if it's okay, I'd like you to make me a Naruto-wearing-his-sleeping-cap plushie.

or, a Konohamaru plushie.  pretty please?


----------



## テマリ (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, sure 
Here's the list of dolls I have to do:

*Naruto
*Tobi
*Yamato
*Kidomaru 2
*Jiroubo 2
*Naruto timeskip
*Shodai
*Nidaime
*Sandaime
*Kyuubi
*Jiraiya Genin
**Rock Lee reverse lotus
**4taile biju
*Anbu Itachi
*Inner Sakura
*Konohamaru
*Naruto with sleeping cap


----------



## .Nagato. (May 30, 2006)

woah what a list!!!


----------



## Dao (May 30, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Okokokokok...
> 
> I've read the whole trouble
> 
> ...


 

awww テマリ ちゃん  I'm sure you must be tired reading all those pages, me too. how about we give you more space. .... hey who started this whole ask making gif anyway?  O_0;


~daomoua2


----------



## az0r (May 30, 2006)

wow what a list!!!!! one busy girl!!!!


----------



## テマリ (May 30, 2006)

Nah, It's okay ^_^

The reason why it reached that number is because I put things aside XD

If i made them right away when they were asked

Then, I wouldnt be loaded right?
XD

Nyahaha!

Here are the new ones:



I was about to make the Kyuubi, Anbu Itachi and Naruto sleeping cap
But then... my wrist hurt T_T


----------



## az0r (May 30, 2006)

wow nice work!!!


----------



## Tobi (May 30, 2006)

aHH Yamato and Tobi!!!! *thank you*


----------



## Bisuke (May 30, 2006)

yay!!  that was fast.  man, I love you Tem!!  as a friend, y'know that.

>>

now...*puts Konohamaru in my siggy*
_yatta!_ _kawaii_!!


----------



## テマリ (May 30, 2006)

At least I got a few off my list 
X3


----------



## Bisuke (May 30, 2006)

and I'm saying they're all cute!

>>

I wanna pull Konohamaru's scarf and strangle him!


----------



## im not a sasukefangirl (May 30, 2006)

thanks for making inner sakura for me!!!!!!


----------



## Sogeking (May 30, 2006)

Well, I'm back. And calmed down. I caught the biggest king mackerel, and the biggest red snapper today, so that made me very happy.


----------



## MYK (May 30, 2006)

those are fish, ne? whatever. stupid squirmy things.

the dolls are adorable, temari!


----------



## Splyte (May 30, 2006)

OMG, you did my requests! thank you so much, these are awsome!


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 31, 2006)

テマリ, you own! I love the Inner Sakura!


----------



## テマリ (May 31, 2006)

sO... Here's the list:

*Naruto
*Kidomaru 2
*Jiroubo 2
*Naruto timeskip
*Shodai
*Nidaime
*Sandaime
*Kyuubi
*Jiraiya Genin
**Rock Lee reverse lotus
**4taile biju
*Anbu Itachi
*Naruto with sleeping cap

At least i finished four already @_@


----------



## Haruka (May 31, 2006)

Woohoo! Alot more tackled!


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 31, 2006)

Temari, you are a hard worker! Want a cookie?

Anyway, I know some more that you could do! But I'll give it a few weeks... You deserve a break!

Did I mention that the Inner Sakura is hawt!?


----------



## テマリ (May 31, 2006)

NEW: *i better do this quick >_< tell the reason later)




*zooms away*


----------



## Bisuke (May 31, 2006)

only a few more *テマリ*.  I'm rooting for you.

>>
and waiting for me Naruto-sleeping-cap plushie.


----------



## az0r (May 31, 2006)

nice work temari!!!!!


----------



## Haruka (May 31, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> NEW: *i better do this quick >_< tell the reason later)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tem, you are the best.

I'll upload it myself so I don't rape your bandwidth ^_^


----------



## Kent (May 31, 2006)

is it okay if I take the Hinata timeskip?? 

they're all really great


----------



## Bisuke (May 31, 2006)

nah, she won't mind you taking it.  it's all free!

>>

she's the best, neh?


----------



## Esupio (May 31, 2006)

Woah, You have some talent with line art, I'm a pixel artist so I'm gunna have to point out the fact that theres no shading, but judging by your workload you don't have time for it O.o

I like the fact they look shiny though, shiny is good*trampled*

Could I have the time skip kiba?


----------



## az0r (May 31, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> nah, she won't mind you taking it.  it's all free!
> 
> >>
> 
> she's the best, neh?




cant agree more lol


----------



## Kent (May 31, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> nah, she won't mind you taking it.  it's all free!
> 
> >>
> 
> she's the best, neh?


then I'm taking it~~ with credit >3


----------



## Bisuke (May 31, 2006)

the only problem is many people, including me are giving her a hard time.

>>

so sorry for the requests Tem.  you may not do the Naruto-sleeping-cap plushie anymore since I got a Konohamaru already.  thanks a bunch again.


----------



## Haruka (May 31, 2006)

Yeah... I kinda modded yours, but it's in all good faith.


----------



## theshaklawist (May 31, 2006)

Thats very inspiring


----------



## Dao (May 31, 2006)

temari said:
			
		

> sO... Here's the list:
> 
> *Naruto
> *Kidomaru 2
> ...





temari chan  I don't see my genin yodaime on the list.. I only see my genin jiraiya.. does that mean you're not doing genin yondy? 


~daomoua2


----------



## Sogeking (May 31, 2006)

jeez, you are busy. At least the cosplay is over, right?


----------



## Amelia-chan (May 31, 2006)

Can I have a time-skip Sakura-chan doll too, Oneegai? *-*


----------



## Sogeking (May 31, 2006)

It's already there. Check the first page.


----------



## Amelia-chan (May 31, 2006)

Thx, Wahaa they are so kawaii.


----------



## The Captain (May 31, 2006)

You.are.so.awesome.

PS,I can use them right?
Pleeeease?


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (May 31, 2006)

Captain Big-balls said:
			
		

> You.are.so.awesome.
> 
> PS,I can use them right?
> Pleeeease?


What do you mean use them right?


----------



## Krahiz (May 31, 2006)

*-Krahiz-*

Hahaha i love your new sig, it was hilarius hahahah


----------



## shannonsu (May 31, 2006)

^^ I have a request, Temari-sama!  Well, actually, I have a lot of requests... ^^; You don't have to do them all if you don't feel like it or don't have time.  They were just ideas.

However, the one out of these that I'd REALLY love for you to do, is a Hinata version 2?  I'd like her in the outfit she wore during the Chuunin exams third part (Naruto vs. Neji, Temari vs. Shika, etc)... the one with the blue shirt?  :3 If you need a pic I'll give you one.  I just saw the ver. 2 Tenten, and thought you could do my favorite character, Hinata too!  ^^

The rest aren't as important, but would be appreciated... if you have time, may you please make a post-timeskip Tenten doll? :3 Aw, poor Tenten is the only one who doesn't have post-timeskip! xD;

I don't know the colors though... you could just use your imagination.

And, if you have time, I'd love to see the girls in kimonos, from the 4th opening theme! =D -squeals- That'd be awesome!

Thanks in advance!  ^^ If you want to do them all, you don't have to do them all right away since there are a lot.


----------



## CarolinaB (May 31, 2006)

My god these are awesome!!! You my lady, rock!!!


----------



## MYK (May 31, 2006)

as always, temari, the dolls rock.

could you make a barrel doll--you know, the one Sasuke got put in? please?


----------



## shannonsu (May 31, 2006)

^^; I just read all 26 pages-- Temari-sama, you seem very busy, and I've done requests before and it can get *very* overwhelming.  So screw all those other ones I asked for... xD Just the Hinata would be fine.  And maybe Hinata in a kimono?  -feels guilty-


----------



## Air Grady (May 31, 2006)

I love your work, and I'd like to make a request.  I have a few ideas, so you can choose whatever's easier, or whatever you want to do:

-Regular Kakashi w/ Sharingan
-Kakashi and Pakkun
-Gaara in his post-chuunin exam (I guess post-time skip also) clothes
-Kakashi using chidori/raikiri/lightning blade/w/e you want to call it 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mr_yenz (May 31, 2006)

Wow, you gots lotsa requests. 

So, if you have time, can you make an Asuma one? Thanks.


----------



## shannonsu (May 31, 2006)

Oh, I'd like Asuma too!  -^^- Like Lavendar-san said, if you have time.  That'd rock.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 1, 2006)

No need to be so formal, Missy.  Just Lavai-chan will do (or any other nicknames you can think of). XDD



An old quote:


			
				Bisuke said:
			
		

> do you know what coloring stuff she uses?
> 
> >>
> 
> MS Paint or Photoshop??


I bet both. MS Paint for lineart, and Photoshop for blurring the shading and making the bg clear.  

It's called the expert technique.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 1, 2006)

> No need to be so formal, Missy.  Just Lavai-chan will do (or any other nicknames you can think of). XDD


 
xD I'm used to it, I use -san on practically everyone.

OK Lavai-chan!  ^^ That's a cute nickname, hehe.


----------



## テマリ (Jun 1, 2006)

New one:


Ok... here's the list:
*Naruto
*Kidomaru 2
*Jiroubo 2
*Kyuubi
*Jiraiya Genin
**Rock Lee reverse lotus
**4taile biju
*Naruto with sleeping cap

Add-ons to the list:
*Barrel doll (Whoah, what an idea XD)
*kunoichis in kimonos
*Regular Kakashi w/ Sharingan
*Kakashi and Pakkun
*Gaara in his post-chuunin exam (I guess post-time skip also) clothes
*Kakashi using chidori/raikiri/lightning blade/w/e you want to call it
*Asuma
*Hinata in blue shirt (Last Chuunin exam)
*Post-timeskip Ten Ten

@daomoua
I didnt recieve the ref pic for Genin Yonny-boy T_T

@Everyone
XD
The cosplay is done!!!
WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~
I love my costume~! (But there is still room for improvement...i think)
Esp. the gray part in Temari's costume (although it made me look kinda bulky/chubby)
But it's sooooo cooool~! XD

So... it might take time to do those requests ^_^


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 1, 2006)

^^ That's good, Temari-sama!  I'm happy you finished your costume.  I'm sure it looks great-- my costume for Anime Boston wasn't very good.  -.- I'm not good at making costumes and details and stuff.

Take your time with my requests; no rush.  ;3


----------



## テマリ (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, as for me

Im a perfectionist XD

One wrong detail in my costume (and art, and my martial arts movements etc. etc.) I would be disappointed T_T

Thats the reason why it's hard to please me in FanArt contests ^_^;
(I was a former judge somewhere...)
<_<
>_>


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 1, 2006)

xD I'm a perfectionist too, just not on cosplay (drawings and stuff... >.< I have OCD about a lot of other things though, hehe).

Well, it's actually pretty good that you're a perfectionist, that means you get a better costume.  ;3


----------



## az0r (Jun 1, 2006)

wow i think everyone should cool it with the reqeusts now
coz thats a fair bit that temari has to make


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jun 1, 2006)

How incredibly cute.  I took all the Tenten, Neji, Shizune, Sai and Sakura dolls. I'll give credit to your awesomeness of course. <3 Can't wait to see post-timeskip Tenten and the girls in their kimonos.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 1, 2006)

holy crap. You have way too much work. but anyways, bye for a while. It turns out that electronics have been taken away for some reason... prolly grades.


----------



## im not a sasukefangirl (Jun 1, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> New one:
> 
> 
> Ok... here's the list:
> ...


THANK YOU テマリ FOR MAKING THE ANBU ITACHI DOLL!!!! ANBU Itachi san looks sooooo cute! Also, another thank you for making me an inner sakura doll! I LOVE EM!!! THANKS (again)!!


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 1, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> New one:
> 
> 
> Ok... here's the list:
> ...


dont forget about my 5 tailed biju request i posted back a couple pages if u have time please....


----------



## Air Grady (Jun 1, 2006)

???, you don't have to do all of my requests, just choose whichever you'd like.  Whatever is easier for you, I guess.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Jun 1, 2006)

So awesome!!
YAY!


----------



## Splyte (Jun 1, 2006)

Temari, is it ok if i request Butterfly Chouji ^_^ we need him, only if you have time though


----------



## テマリ (Jun 1, 2006)

@Drunken Master
*thinks*
OH YEAH! It's not four-tailed, its FIVE @_@
Ohh man, wrong number >_<


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 1, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> @Drunken Master
> *thinks*
> OH YEAH! It's not four-tailed, its FIVE @_@
> Ohh man, wrong number >_<


lol it hapens to the best of us..


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG!!!! These dolls are so cool!!!!!! I must have them!!! I must have them ALL!!!!! Wait!! Can two people have the same doll? And not sure if someone asked this but can you make the Sound 4 or 5 or whatever number thay are, can you make them all cursed seal level 2?


----------



## Dao (Jun 1, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> @daomoua
> I didnt recieve the ref pic for Genin Yonny-boy T_T


 

T____T but I put it on the same pic, the kid in white? it was fan drawn..  do you need another one? T____T


~daomoua2


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow!!! Those dolls are so kawaii!!!! Ms. Temari is so gifted!! No... She is a goddess!!! 

Can I have Neji and Temari dolls???

Thanks!


----------



## テマリ (Jun 2, 2006)

@daomoua
No, i really didnt recieve any >_<

@Kamioto Furin
No... not really >_<

Actually i have to repair the oro and zetsu doll
Because Uchiha kid, up there gave me some comments/critique
So... yeah, gotta fix their faces so they would look cute ^_^


----------



## Kuki (Jun 2, 2006)

temari i took 6 of your dolls and i put it in my sig hope its okay with you


----------



## テマリ (Jun 2, 2006)

Whoah, that's a lot O_O
Yeah, its okay ^_^

New ones:


----------



## テマリ (Jun 2, 2006)

Kimono kunoichis!!!


Now the list looks better! Weeeeeeeeeee~
*Naruto
*Kyuubi
*Jiraiya Genin
**Rock Lee reverse lotus
**5 tail biju
*Kakashi and Pakkun
*Kakashi using raikiri
*Asuma
*Naruto with sleeping cap
*Barrel doll
*Kidomaru 2
*Jiroubo 2
*Tayuya 2
*Sakon/Ukon 2


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome dolls Temari-sama!
<33 Thank you very much!
-takes kimono Hinata-
I'd take all of them, but my sig is only allowing 1,000 characters and 6 pics.
I've seen people with more than that, too...


----------



## テマリ (Jun 2, 2006)

^_^

Nyaaa~
Hinata's soooo tiny ^_^

Another Ino doll!!! XD
*plays with kimono Ino*


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 2, 2006)

-^^- Mhm!  Cuuuuute!  <3
The Ino's adorable too-- lol, all of them are.


----------



## michiyo (Jun 2, 2006)

so we are really free to take some of these? just so long as we say where we got them? 

they are really very cute!


----------



## テマリ (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah

You can take any doll you want ^_^


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 2, 2006)

This is so cool!!! Im glad you,like my idea. ^^


----------



## Tomiro (Jun 2, 2006)

are those hard to make???


----------



## Air Grady (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 2, 2006)

hey, great job. But you're not doing a Temari in a swimsuit or kimono? Awwww...
And her name's Temari. Just in Jap characters.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 2, 2006)

Your dolls are awsome!!!! I love them!!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## iwakura (Jun 2, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Just flying by to drop dollies XD
> 
> My grades are all A's XD
> 
> ...



oh thank u soooooooo much


----------



## テマリ (Jun 3, 2006)

@Air Grady
Uhmm... can you please do me a favor?
Please take off that image in ur comment
Quite bothering and disrespectful for me >_<

@Uchiha kid
XD Oh come on, you corrected me
So, I'll make the doll correct =3

@Ryu
of course not, Temari (erm I) never showed up in kimono/swimsuit) @_@

@Tomiro
Well... depends on the character ^_^


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm liking the ANBU Itachi! 

Good Job!


----------



## テマリ (Jun 3, 2006)

Wait...
(post tests...)

I my post working here?

*post*

@_@

Ok, it works (must have been a bug or what >_<
mY post wasnt showing up a while ago...


----------



## Sabaku Temari (Jun 3, 2006)

heh ^^

i like theme 

and i took 3 : Temari , Shikamaru , Gaara ^^

keep it Temari


----------



## Krahiz (Jun 3, 2006)

*-Krahiz-*

Well..thanks for the pics...already using them, one of time skip Hinata and the swimsuit Hinata..thank you very much...well can?t you also make the Hinata pic when she is wearing her blue outfit that she has on the Chunnin exam...would be nice..i also like you?re new dolls..keep up to the good work...


----------



## テマリ (Jun 3, 2006)

@Krahiz

Humm... the blue hinata?
Isnt that the one up there? O_O

Or... is it something else...? @_@


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 3, 2006)

Are you still there?
Hmm. The one day I can actually act normal on here. Man. Maybe you'll get back on.


----------



## MYK (Jun 3, 2006)

love the dolls, Temari!!! *Snags*


----------



## .Nagato. (Jun 3, 2006)

awtz offline again


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 3, 2006)

*can't wait to see new dolls*  !!!!!!!! DOLLS DOLLS DOLLS DOLLS!!!!  *wait's patiently*


----------



## az0r (Jun 3, 2006)

Same ere i can't wait!!


----------



## RaggedRook (Jun 3, 2006)

Awwwww, those are so cute! I saved my favorite characters' dolls onto my hard drive ^^
It was very kind of you to make these for the community, I applaud you for taking on such a task.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 3, 2006)

I applaud as well *here I go* APPLAUSE!!!  Keep up the good work, Temari.


----------



## Air Grady (Jun 3, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> @Air Grady
> Uhmm... can you please do me a favor?
> Please take off that image in ur comment
> Quite bothering and disrespectful for me >_<


>_>

My bad, it's from a movie.

Unless you're talking about Black Gai.


----------



## az0r (Jun 3, 2006)

nope shes means jesus
lol


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 3, 2006)

I think she means for you to say thanks to TEMARI for the dolls instead of ???.  Or maybe it's the Temari leg thing.


----------



## テマリ (Jun 4, 2006)

No no no no,

The picture of Jesus

It's disrespect you know
Its like making fun of Him >_<


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 4, 2006)

HELLO TEMARI!!!!!!  DOLLS!?!?!?!


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 4, 2006)

Are there some doll of the Chunin Exam Examiners (Anko, Ibiki, Hayate and Genma) o.o" ... and of Inari ^^"!?


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 4, 2006)

There's one of Anko. I don't think there are ant of the others though.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Jun 4, 2006)

Awww, these are soo cute!


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 4, 2006)

D-ddolls......dddolls...dolls........dollllss...


----------



## Sabaku Temari (Jun 5, 2006)

that one for the demon fox naruto is funny ^^


----------



## テマリ (Jun 5, 2006)

Here are the new dolls:


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!  They are amazing!!!! THANK YOU!!!!  
Will you get Sakon/ Ukon and Kimimaru done eventually?


----------



## テマリ (Jun 5, 2006)

Well yeah ^_^

aNd the oro and zetsu doll will be repaired... soon

@_@

*ouuuch... my arms x_X*


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Jun 5, 2006)

Can I have the Yondy one?

Thay are all sooo cute!


----------



## Dao (Jun 5, 2006)

moosespitz said:
			
		

> your dolls are so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol it's Gamatatsu XD


~daomoua2


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 5, 2006)

Temari lets you have as many as you want. ^^
@Temari: I'm confuzed can two people have the same doll?


----------



## Daxix (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, Temari! These are awesome! I only have one request, so breathe a sigh of relief lol. Can you make an Akamaru only one? Pre-TS, please. Thankees!


----------



## テマリ (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok so it's the froggy and bakamar---errr... akamaru!

@Uchiha Kid
Yep of course, take ANY doll you want XD


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 5, 2006)

YAY!!!  *takes all the ones I like and saves them to PC*


----------



## Sprech4 (Jun 5, 2006)

Omfg you actually got Kidou and Jirou done! 
The Jiroubou CS2 is sooo cuuute. <3
Thank you so much again for accepting my request!


----------



## az0r (Jun 6, 2006)

Naoko Tasaki said:
			
		

> Can I have the Yondy one?
> 
> Thay are all sooo cute!



eeh check the front page its all there


----------



## Akazowa Harutan (Jun 6, 2006)

No doubles....does Kiba with Akamaru on his head count as a double x.x


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jun 6, 2006)

@Akazowa Harutan  well not really.Temari has a time skip doll with Akamaru and Kiba .but i think its ok. sorry if im wrong


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jun 6, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> @Kamioto Furin
> No... not really >_<



But why... 

Ok, ok
I'll restate my question, can I put a Neji and a Temari doll in my sig?


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm BACK! And for good! So hello everyone! And great job tem, I hope to see ya soon. ^_^


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 6, 2006)

The dolls are looking great!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 7, 2006)

Course they're looking good. She's great at this!


----------



## az0r (Jun 7, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> I'm BACK! And for good! So hello everyone! And great job tem, I hope to see ya soon. ^_^



HI ryubaka


----------



## テマリ (Jun 7, 2006)

> No doubles....does Kiba with Akamaru on his head count as a double x.x



It wont count as a double (Kiba PRE timeskip w/ aka on his head)

PRE-timeskip

*imagines POST timeskip akamaru on kiba's head*

O_O

Ok... let me stratch my arms, my legs and my neck
I just came from the first day of school @_@

Everyone's so friendly and outspoken but...

...noisy @_@

Like Naruto x_X


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 7, 2006)

hahahahaha! No, wait.... I want you here.... and school tears you away...... nooooooooo!


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 7, 2006)

amazing dolls テマリ they all look amazing i cant wait for the Gobi (5 tailed dog biju) one i requested..


----------



## YamiNaruto (Jun 7, 2006)

hello, was just stopping to see if 4-tail kyuubi naruto was done, but i see you've had alot of work on your hands, and i guess it's gotta be hard to make that one with all the crazyness and still trying to have it be cute


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 7, 2006)

Temari! You have to go back to school!? NO!!! WHY!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 7, 2006)

That's just the way it is in the Philipines, sadly... I'm really bummed by it too.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 7, 2006)

awww......


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 7, 2006)

I know.... why can't they start in August, like normal people?


----------



## .Nagato. (Jun 8, 2006)

...yeah!! august is a good day to start school!!


----------



## az0r (Jun 8, 2006)

can't wait for the new batch of dolls


----------



## テマリ (Jun 9, 2006)

New dolls!


Ohh @_@

I lost the reference pic for the 4 tailed biju in my documents!
(together with the Gaara pic i just saved the other day T_T
AND the Genin Yondaime doll X_x)
Nyaaaa
Do you guys have some pic of that demon?

Im so sorry, I lost it >_<

*Ohh noooo~ the ghost of computers is haunting me now~
Oh no~!!!!! O_O*


----------



## az0r (Jun 9, 2006)

could i request a doll

hatake sakumo  konoha's white fang

here the rec pic   

yer so just do him without the face coz he's looking back

thanx


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 9, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Do you guys have some pic of that demon?


well if yout talking about the 5 tailed biju(gobi) then here it is..
..
sorry its not the best pic but just imagine what the kyubbi looks like and draw similar charetrestics like the dark circles in the eye and a dark lip and the 5 tailes repersenting the elements..(fire,water,lighting,wind,ice,)...and the fact that its a white dog/wolf..if u need a pic of the kyuubi for refference just tell me.....


----------



## az0r (Jun 9, 2006)

XD i cant see it 0.o


----------



## Shen (Jun 9, 2006)

AWWWW TEAM GAARA , cute ! I see you like temashika, that pairing is one of the cutest EVER !!! you should make on of them making out or something


----------



## テマリ (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh, here:
*Yonny-boy jumps in*


@Shen
>_<
Remember the youngsters here, boy. Remember...

Ok, Hatake Sakuma added to the list!
XD
*thinks if i have to make him face backwards or what...*

BAH! Whatever will be, will be @_@


----------



## Syn (Jun 9, 2006)

Has the Aka doll been taken yet? if not could i use it, he looks sooo cool! :3


----------



## テマリ (Jun 9, 2006)

Use any doll you want XD

Unlimited stocks =3


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm finally back! Are you still there?


----------



## MYK (Jun 9, 2006)

as always, the dolls are adorable.


----------



## Shade Luka (Jun 9, 2006)

I love your dolls!! I was wondering if I could cuddle with Naruto in his PJs please?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 9, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> New dolls!
> 
> 
> Ohh @_@
> ...




Hah! The Naruto-sleeping cap one is awesome. Good job!


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 9, 2006)

She's great, ain't she?


----------



## az0r (Jun 9, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Oh, here:
> *Yonny-boy jumps in*
> 
> 
> ...



thanx yer i'd like it backwards ^^


----------



## mingzhu (Jun 9, 2006)

Yo, Temari~ ^.^

I would just like to say your dolls are soo awesome!  If it's alright with you, I wanna use the Akamaru one. ^-^


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 9, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> New dolls!
> 
> 
> Ohh @_@


They look sweet.  

But, now I'm too lazy to go to my sig and shoving it there.


----------



## Dao (Jun 10, 2006)

ＹＡＹ！テマリ！！　どもありがとうございます！ thanks for the genin jirai and yondy dolls ^^


～ウスラトンカチ


----------



## テマリ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes, yes
Take any dolly you want ^_^

@Usuratonkachi
Yes, you're welcome ^_^
(haha! I can read katakana!!! XD but not kanji @_@)


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 10, 2006)

TEM! Hi! Welcome back! 

thank the lord you're back.... I was so bored.....


----------



## テマリ (Jun 10, 2006)

Lord
not, lord

AHA! Laziness must not get in the way of respect XD

Hellow~


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not _that_ lazy. I don't think.
But anyways, how could anyone fail to respect you?


----------



## テマリ (Jun 10, 2006)

Not me, Lord

We should spell it with a capital "L" remember~

~_~


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 10, 2006)

I should know that.... but I don't.... I'm a bad example of the south.


----------



## テマリ (Jun 10, 2006)

*scratches head*

Well, now you know ^_^

Everything related to the Lord/Jesus/God
SHOULD BE CAPITALIZED

XD

It's respect


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 10, 2006)

You gotta understand, I go to church twice a year. Christmas and Easter. That's it.


----------



## az0r (Jun 10, 2006)

soo temari how many dolls are on ya list right now  hope it was shorter than last time


----------



## テマリ (Jun 10, 2006)

@Ryu
*waves hand*
Nya, I'm not active in going to the church either @_@
But anyways, now you know XD

@Cursed 
Of course, it's shorter now!

*dances*


----------



## az0r (Jun 10, 2006)

kool! cant wait for new batch^^


----------



## az0r (Jun 10, 2006)

a few pages back you were asking for a pic of kyubi  4 tails u still need it?


----------



## テマリ (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh, no

not anymore ^_^

I already have XD


----------



## .Nagato. (Jun 11, 2006)

...double posters deserve to DIE!!!


----------



## az0r (Jun 11, 2006)

it was an accidnet my comp stuffed up and didnt let me delete post -_-"


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm gonna burst from that cute akamaru!!


----------



## .Nagato. (Jun 11, 2006)

...oh okay


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 11, 2006)

> I'm gonna burst from that cute akamaru!!


 
I know!  xD Any time I see it I go 'awwwww!'  IMO it's the cutest doll, even though I'm not much of an Aka fan.  ^^


----------



## テマリ (Jun 11, 2006)

*looks at akamaru*

*measures*

He's... tiny O_O

O.O

Oh, forgive cursed seal
He didnt mean to 2x post...

Well... that just happened to me
*points above*


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 11, 2006)

OMG!!!  The new DOLLS!!! THEY LOOK GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Lady Azura (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh! These gifs are just too cute! I wanna put one in my sig! Can I? (I shall ask first.)

*Gives puppy dog eyes*


----------



## テマリ (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes Azura,

You may ^_^


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 11, 2006)

Man I can't get enough of these DOLLS!!!  I needs more..MORE..MORE!!! DOLLS!!!!


----------



## テマリ (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh~yes~

But there's MORE,

MORE, MORE, MORE STUDYING IN SCHOOL

Keeping me away from this place T_T

It's Family>School>Etc.

@_@


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 11, 2006)

you should make like   a massive page with all of them  that would be cool


----------



## Lady Azura (Jun 11, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Yes Azura,
> 
> You may ^_^



Arigatou!


----------



## az0r (Jun 13, 2006)

Keeping thread bumped almost on page 2


----------



## YamiNaruto (Jun 13, 2006)

~ bumped ~


----------



## Vile.47 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if this have been asked before but, can you do non-Naruto dolls? We can give reference pictures.


----------



## Shen (Jun 14, 2006)

Shen said:
			
		

> AWWWW TEAM GAARA , cute ! I see you like temashika, that pairing is one of the cutest EVER !!! you should make on of them making out or something





			
				テマリ said:
			
		

> Shen
> >_<
> Remember the youngsters here, boy. Remember...



What your not making dols of Tema and Shika making out !!! 
But...but.. but... *sniff* *Sits in the corner of the room and cries*


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jun 14, 2006)

Shen,
she's very buzy. and that's like a personal request and she said no to it so just drop the subject!>_< OK?


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 14, 2006)

I would love to see a ShikaTema-Makeout Doll o___o"

Hm... since you made a little Jiraiya-Doll, are planning to make a little Tsunade and Orochimaru doll, too oO?


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jun 14, 2006)

Kotatsu-Man Z said:
			
		

> I would love to see a ShikaTema-Makeout Doll o___o"
> 
> Hm... since you made a little Jiraiya-Doll, are planning to make a little Tsunade and Orochimaru doll, too oO?


now that would be cute!


----------



## Bisuke (Jun 14, 2006)

Kotatsu-Man Z said:
			
		

> I would love to see a ShikaTema-Makeout Doll o___o"
> 
> Hm... since you made a little Jiraiya-Doll, are planning to make a little Tsunade and Orochimaru doll, too oO?


Tem already did a special ShikaTema-Makeout Doll for someone named *Ryubaka*.

so, if you're asking her to make another version, she won't do it for that'll be an accessorized kind if thing and she doesn't do accessory stuff.

>>

well, as for me, I'll go look a few pages back.  I might have missed new dolls  to play with!


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jun 14, 2006)

Yay!Bisuke is on!i fixed my comic.it all beter now!


----------



## Bisuke (Jun 14, 2006)

^ oh that's great!  perhaps you could PM me the link, please?

>>

well, saved the new dolls I found back in the older pages.  and I'm off to another thread! *skips away*


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 14, 2006)

These mere dolls will never compare to the might of my Biiju Babies!
MUAH HA HA!
...
ha
...

I'll take an Anko pleasethankyouverymuch.


----------



## Bisuke (Jun 14, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> These mere dolls will never compare to the might of my Biiju Babies!
> MUAH HA HA!
> ...
> ha
> ...


*goes back*
and where can we see your Biiju Babies, eh?

>>

you should see the other dolls as well.  it'll take you a long time to choose from all of 'em.


----------



## Shen (Jun 14, 2006)

well I was just kidding about the make-out doll  
I can always read doujinshi's XD


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 14, 2006)

Just clickity on the Biiju in my sig!  
There are a digital TON of these dolls... but Anko is uber-smex.


----------



## naruto_uzumaki94 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Cool site*

I liked ur site it was really cool and i like the bio gave a lot of info


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 14, 2006)

Could I please have an Obito Uchiha and a Norman Ninja one, please?


----------



## az0r (Jun 15, 2006)

obito is there if u want something check the 1st page before reqeusting

and norman ninja? wats that shes dosen't personilized or non naruto related


----------



## Splyte (Jun 15, 2006)

he is talking about the guy in the chuunin exams writing part. the guy with the mustache


----------



## YamiNaruto (Jun 15, 2006)

hey i know i alredy requested one, but how about sharigan obito


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 15, 2006)

Are the new dolls done yet?


----------



## テマリ (Jun 16, 2006)

R.I.P.

Here lies Temari

Died... sometime...

Nah! *breaks stone*

Just kidding, just kidding...

Here's the only doll I did T_T


The 4-tailed kyuubi

-_-

New orders?

Sharingan Obito... and the moustache ninja...
The old man?

Ok k k k k k...

*faints*
x_X

List:
*Kyuubi
*Barrel doll
*Gamabunta
**Rock Lee reverse lotus
*Kakashi and Pakkun
*Kakashi using raikiri
*Sharingan Obito
**Moustache ninja

Did... i miss anything...?


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 16, 2006)

wow kn4 looks amazing great job テマリ...



			
				テマリ said:
			
		

> Did... i miss anything...?


*cough cough*me


----------



## less (Jun 16, 2006)

Much to my surprise, I really like these. Further to my surprise, my faves are the Inos, especially the flower shop version. (Time-skip Hinata rocks to, but I'm a dirty old man so that goes without saying)

I think congrats and reps are in order (you're becoming a rep-monster, aren't you?).


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 16, 2006)

these are awesome i always see them around in like almost every forum XD THEY RULE


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 16, 2006)

Temari, you also forgot Cursed Seal Lv. 2 Dolls' Sakon/Ukon and Kimimaru.   BTW I'm using the sound five dolls you made in my FC, The Sound Five FC. They are the FC dolls. I hope that is ok with you. I made sure to credit them for you.


----------



## テマリ (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh?

Oh yeah...

Kimimaro and the siamese twins

T_T
Forgot them >_<

Thanx Uchiha kid


----------



## az0r (Jun 17, 2006)

u missed hatake sakuo  the one i orderd with him facing backwards i gave ustock member?


----------



## テマリ (Jun 17, 2006)

*hits head with fan*

Ok, now I'm getting old @_@

So I forgot Siamese twins/Boney and Sakumo

*faints*
I'm... too young to be forgetful...
Uwaaaaa


----------



## .Nagato. (Jun 17, 2006)

poor temari... so many dolls to make...


----------



## テマリ (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah...
and i still have to go advanced studying
x_X

Not only that, our teacher gave me the task of decorating our board

Plus, here's what happened during our computer class:

Sir: Okay, class numbers 1-20 will report on the following...
21-41 will not have any assignment as of now.
I'll be giving you a month.
Me: (hoooray! I'm not one of the reporters!)
Sir: so while the others are researching, you guys can have free time.
You may surf the net
Me: (Oh yeah~)
*types in my website*
Sir: *goes around**looks at my computer*
Did you do that?
Me: yes, sir. I did it through html! *smiles*
Sir: humm... perhaps i'll make you report on something...
Me: O_O X_x >_< (Sir!!! dont be too cruel!!!)
Sir: hmm... I'll think about it... *walks away*
Me: whew! XD


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 17, 2006)

Ahahahaha! Too bad, m'aam. 
But anyways, welcome back.


----------



## vegetax6 (Jun 18, 2006)

damn these are awsome im gunna try and draw them(with a pencil not on a com.) also do you kind if i use themin my sig and on myspace and stuff?


----------



## テマリ (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok, you may use them vegeta ^_^


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 18, 2006)

xD Lol Temari-sama... I hope your teacher doesn't make you do one!
I'm gonna go look at your site now.  :3


----------



## az0r (Jun 18, 2006)

hey pplz wats up?  cant wait for dolls ^^


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 18, 2006)

I can't either!!!


----------



## vegetax6 (Jun 18, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Ok, you may use them vegeta ^_^


 cool thanks


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Jun 18, 2006)

Kawaiii!!!

They're all so cute and adorable. *saves all of 'em*

^_^

And btw, I checked out your site. YOU ACTUALLY PUT WHAT I SAID UP THERE  ! 

Thank you so much for the honor, oh great and wonderful Temari-sama. I bow humblely to u.


----------



## az0r (Jun 18, 2006)

XD ur bowing to a computer screen XD  jkn


----------



## anime_junkie_1821 (Jun 18, 2006)

can i have an inner sakura please?


----------



## Bisuke (Jun 18, 2006)

^ there's an Inner Sakura done.  you can check the history pages or you may simply go to Tem's site for things are much arranged there.

>>

now, lessee..."Naruto w/ his sleeping cap" is where?? *checks Tem's site*


----------



## az0r (Jun 19, 2006)

*Bumped*  cant wait!


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't wait for the new ones!!!!!!


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 19, 2006)

by the way y'all. She's really busy right now with school. So be prepared to wait quite a while for the dolls.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I can wait!!


----------



## kissntell (Jun 19, 2006)

kyaaa such wonderful lil dolls!! i lurv em all!! ^^ awesome job keep it up <33


----------



## az0r (Jun 21, 2006)

*Bumped* Where Is Everyone? :S


----------



## MYK (Jun 21, 2006)

asleep, probably....


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

テマリ can u please make a *Hidan* and a *Kakusu* Doll

here's the pic of Kakazu:



here's the pic of Hidan


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't wait for the new dolls!!!!!!!


----------



## az0r (Jun 23, 2006)

*bumped* ok i wnet out of my time to make this Anbu Kakashi to keep this thread bumped


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jun 23, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> *bumped* ok i wnet out of my time to make this Anbu Kakashi to keep this thread bumped


Wow!!!!! He looks so damn hot! nice work!


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 23, 2006)

hmph. That would be plagarism, as well as an unauthorized copy. Shame, shame.


----------



## Uumunujurupa (Jun 24, 2006)

I took a home a Kisame doll! Arigatou! ^^


----------



## YamiNaruto (Jun 24, 2006)

no ofense or anthing to Ryubaka, but its (Cursed_Seal3172's anbu kakashi) not plagerism because theres (not that i found) any that look like this or am anbu kakashi, more so that if any one should complian it should be テマリ who complains not you and even though it is her style she has no true authorization to the charachters because there are Shuesha Jump (sp?) and Masashi Kishimoto's, she does have authorization to not have people claim them as her own and as at least last time i checked you can own an art style, there should be no problem with Cursed_Seal3172 or any one else making similar dolls, but they should probally not be posted in テマリ's forum topic, well thats atleast what i think, and well I know i wasn't asked but ryubaka if any one should complian i think テマリ should and not you


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 24, 2006)

kid, listen. She is my best friend on here, and also, specifically said at the beginning that any copy is plagarism of her work. I think I know what she wanted. All of y'all just have to wait for her to finish her work. Now shaddup.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> *bumped* ok i wnet out of my time to make this Anbu Kakashi to keep this thread bumped



That is so awesome.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 24, 2006)

were is テマリ?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 24, 2006)

...hey... let Temari rest a bit... XP...

and BTW... can you wait a bit more for your gif?... my own PC is dead and i'll fix it tomorrow...


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 24, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...hey... let Temari rest a bit... XP...
> 
> and BTW... can you wait a bit more for your gif?... my own PC is dead and i'll fix it tomorrow...


no prob......i have had my PC dead as well too lol...take your time its no prob for me...


----------



## az0r (Jun 24, 2006)

sorry ryubaka  i should have asked temari first -_-"
so forgetful

but there have been othere people that dolls like hers and posted in this Thread e.g deery made a Sai doll (not saying that he or she is a bad person)

and i made a cs2 kimmi doll and she said it was fine 

well sorry again for causing trouble -_-"


----------



## テマリ (Jun 25, 2006)

@Yami Naruto
Well... I agree...
But some people want to make dolls too right?
Well, they have the freedom to post their dolls
But in my thread? I dunno... nothing bad is happening anyway ^_^
So... I guess... @_@
Besides, everyone's so nice to me, and they respect me XD
Get what I mean?

@Ryu
Ryu, Just because Im your best friend, doesnt give you an excuse to make assumptions about me DX
And please be nice to people ~kaaaaay?
XD



> sorry ryubaka i should have asked temari first -_-"
> so forgetful
> 
> but there have been othere people that dolls like hers and posted in this Thread e.g deery made a Sai doll (not saying that he or she is a bad person)
> ...



Yeah, It's okay for me if you make dolls...

Anyway, editing my dolls are going to result to "fake" dolls
So... there ^_^
(Like buying a barbie doll (currently genuine)
Then you edit the doll, like cutting the hair, changing the clothes. drawing on the face then showing it around (equals kinda "fake")

Same as copying barbie dolls
(ex. "Katya dolls" "Miss America Dolls" found in supermarkets)

Besides, people are just showing their "home-edited" dolls here

Get what I mean XD

So... *dances toward my school books*


----------



## az0r (Jun 26, 2006)

*bumped* had to go to pg 2


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## MasterAka (Jun 28, 2006)

im adopting the temashika doll    soooo cute!!

*hugs her new dolls*


----------



## Chiru (Jun 28, 2006)

Hadn't seen this thread. Temari... I LOVE THEM! The Yamato, Asuma, and Post-Timeksip Kiba are my favorites. They're all great. Wow. ^_^


----------



## テマリ (Jun 29, 2006)

Hellow!

*currently making Sakon/Ukon and Kimi dolls*

Just passing by @_@


----------



## az0r (Jun 29, 2006)

i think u forgot sakumo again XD


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 29, 2006)

dont forget Hidan and Kakusu


----------



## YamiNaruto (Jun 30, 2006)

i don't think she forgot, i think those are what shes working on now.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 30, 2006)

haha nice job, i like em


----------



## テマリ (Jun 30, 2006)

OHHH NOOOOO!!!!!!!

THE DOLLS ARE MISSING!
THE DOLLS ARE MISSING!!!!

*looks for Kimi/SakonUkon/Sakumo Dolls*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

COMPUTER, DONT TELL ME THEY WERE DELETED AGAAAAAAIIIIN!!!!!!!

Wait, guys
My computer must have eaten them again
(like last time)

X_X


----------



## az0r (Jun 30, 2006)

ahh happens to me all the time  well we are very patient GIF doll fans^^


----------



## MasterAka (Jun 30, 2006)

Request: Kimmimaro cursed seal lv2 if its not too much trouble
good luck


----------



## Bisuke (Jul 1, 2006)

> COMPUTER, DONT TELL ME THEY WERE DELETED AGAAAAAAIIIIN!!!!!!!


*sympathizes with Tem*

>>

someone already asked you to make a Hidan doll eh?
I'll be waiting for it.

so, good luck Tem!


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 2, 2006)

MasterAka said:
			
		

> im adopting the temashika doll    soooo cute!!


MY DOLL! MINE!


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 2, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> MY DOLL! MINE!


first clam down Ryubaka.tis ok.i feel your anger because *MasterAka* double posted and stole *your* doll.MasterAka, temari made that doll for Ryubaka and Ryubaka only.for Ryubaka is her Best Friend.now I'll let Temari tell you what to do about this Ryubaka and MasterAka.but there is no need to get into a fight! please dont neg rep me if you dont agree with me.
~KBK


----------



## az0r (Jul 2, 2006)

huh? is the temshika doll even on the list?
i think shes means adopting to separate dolls?

oh and dont double post


----------



## MasterAka (Jul 2, 2006)

Ryubaka, i didn't take your temashika doll, sorry to annoy you


----------



## AnimefanMac (Jul 3, 2006)

you mind if i use the hinata dolls?


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 3, 2006)

MasterAka said:
			
		

> Ryubaka, i didn't take your temashika doll, sorry to annoy you


Hahaha, no problem. I'm just messin with y'all. Still my doll, but you know, I had to do it.


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 3, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> Hahaha, no problem. I'm just messin with y'all. Still my doll, but you know, I had to do it.


yeah!Ryubaka and MasterAka arent gonna fight!


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 3, 2006)

normally, I'd welcome a good fight. But it's just too troublesome right now.


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 3, 2006)

well thats good!(my 100th post!!!!!)


----------



## Sagaren (Jul 3, 2006)

Can I use some of Sasuke's dolls?


----------



## MasterAka (Jul 4, 2006)

come back soon temari


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah. Come back soon. Awwww..... Sakon/Ukon and Kimimaru were eaten? Aww Man. Just when you finnished them too.


----------



## az0r (Jul 5, 2006)

Lol dont u hate it  when that happens so annoying lolz


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah that is annoying!!


----------



## az0r (Jul 6, 2006)

*Bumped* oh and i changed my name


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool. I like that name.


----------



## az0r (Jul 6, 2006)

Lol thanx soo wat dolls u wating on?


----------



## Oyasumi_Gaara (Jul 7, 2006)

hahahah cute XD


----------



## Gaara06 (Jul 7, 2006)

i love the Gaara!


----------



## az0r (Jul 8, 2006)

"bumped" ......


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jul 11, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Lol thanx soo wat dolls u wating on?


CS lv. 2 Sakon/Ukon and Kidoumaru. I am using all of the Sound Five Dolls as the official FC Dolls of my FC, The Sound Five FC. I just have those two and then I can have them all.


----------



## az0r (Jul 12, 2006)

oh ok kool   we'll all be paitent and she'll bring the dolls
paitence is the vurtue XD


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 12, 2006)

can you make me a anko in a kimono?thank you! i'll give you a pic


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jul 12, 2006)

I haven't seen Temari in a while.


----------



## mawkishgurl_itachi (Jul 13, 2006)

good job! :0

i wanna take itachi home


----------



## Damy_1 (Jul 13, 2006)

wow, damn that are some great dols ! keep up !


----------



## .Nagato. (Jul 14, 2006)

Uchiha_kid1 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Temari in a while.



thats because shes in school!
school sucks!!!


----------



## meepo (Jul 15, 2006)

What bout Naruto and regular sasuke! Photobucket says they arent there anymore!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 15, 2006)

Uchiha_kid1 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Temari in a while.



...You scared her Kid! ...


----------



## az0r (Jul 15, 2006)

XD

@ meepo    

the sasuke and naruto dolls are in first post


----------



## .Nagato. (Jul 16, 2006)

temari will be back next year...I guess


----------



## Kiba_Kun (Jul 17, 2006)

Can I have a Kiba and Akumaru doll? 
thanks!


----------



## Hissatsu (Jul 18, 2006)

can I make a big request, can I get some of chiyo's puppets from shirajikki technique

reference pic


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jul 19, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...You scared her Kid! ...



.....  o/.\o"


----------



## [Kabuto'sFan] (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, they're all so good and cute XD
You did a good job on those


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 19, 2006)

Amazing. I like the head especialy


----------



## Suzie (Jul 22, 2006)

Those look nice


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG Thank you soooo much for making these. They're really cool and realli cute  !


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jul 31, 2006)

just adorable, my favorite is hinata posttimeskip one

very nice work


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 2, 2006)

hmmmm.... I miss Tem......


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 2, 2006)

were is she ryu?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 3, 2006)

I know you don't do requests, but when are going Tobi(Akatsuki style), Hidan and Kakuzu gonna get online ?


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 3, 2006)

damn Temari's school and all its troublesomeness.....


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 4, 2006)

I cant get the Tobi one to show, and could you make a Time-Skip Lee with open gate's for me?


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, that these became so very popular, great stuff temari(?)!


----------



## az0r (Aug 4, 2006)

Is she still an active member or has skool made her quit?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 5, 2006)

Good stuff!

I hope you don't mind me using some for my sig


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 5, 2006)

The Yondaime is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeig (Aug 7, 2006)

*Aw...crap.*

Aw, i wanted a Kabuto Yakushi dollie... 
Well when she gets back, guess ill just do it then...


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 7, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Aw, i wanted a Kabuto Yakushi dollie...
> Well when she gets back, guess ill just do it then...



You can just take the doll, as long as you put the name of the artist in, and don't say you made it ^_^


----------



## Zeig (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh in that case, Awesome!!!


----------



## Kuchi (Aug 14, 2006)

Aww...the dolls are so cute!!  I think I'll borrow a Shikamaru and Temari doll. Umm...and if you're still taking requests could you make another Neji doll in his normal outfit? If so, thanks!


----------



## Uchiha kid (Aug 16, 2006)

Man, when is she coming back!?!? I miss her!!


----------



## summon123 (Aug 16, 2006)

they are so cute i like the naruto demon fox one

i cant draw like that

try making a konohamaru one

or a hayate one

those dolls are awesome


----------



## Splyte (Aug 16, 2006)

stfu, dont decuple post


----------



## rasengan28 (Aug 16, 2006)

These dolls are awsome! Akamaru is so CUTE!

Thanks!


----------



## MYK (Aug 25, 2006)

temari's still not back? awww, man. I miss her. Someone who sees her in person tell her so for me. (I have returned from the 'net-less region! YAY!)


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 25, 2006)

Those are effing awesome XD
Must take the Tayuya doll *-*






... ... ...And Time-Skip Sasuke <3


----------



## Uchiha kid (Sep 8, 2006)

How long has it been since Temari was even active?


----------



## trowas_little_angel (Sep 15, 2006)

Are you still taking requests? If so could i please have an Izumo and a Kotetsu ones? if you need a screen shot of them looky at my banner.


----------



## テマリ (Sep 25, 2006)

Just flying by...

Wahh!!!

I'm currently in an internet cafe so...

My dolls are at home...

I miss you guys >_<

Dont worry, I 'll be back maybe on November or december

I dnt have internet at home >_<

Bye bye *flies away*


----------



## MYK (Sep 25, 2006)

Temari!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we've all been missing you something fierce!!!!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG I LOVE YOUR SIGS YOU MADE!!! Friggin HILARIOUS!!! XD ROFL!! Awesomeness!


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 25, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Just flying by...
> 
> Wahh!!!
> 
> ...



I will fly all the way across the atlantic using bottle rockets (thinly veiled Jackass 2 ref)! YARR! TEMARI MUST BE MADE TO RETURN!


----------



## az0r (Sep 25, 2006)

テマリ said:
			
		

> Just flying by...
> 
> Wahh!!!
> 
> ...




Yesss shes making a return


----------



## n.uzumaki (Sep 29, 2006)

Can you make a Naruto doing the rasengan for me datebayo? Please?


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 29, 2006)

n.uzumaki said:
			
		

> Can you make a Naruto doing the rasengan for me datebayo? Please?


that's customized. Which she don't do. Also, she's busy. So buzz off. Maybe Christmas. Maybe.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 29, 2006)

n.uzumaki said:
			
		

> Can you make a Naruto doing the rasengan for me datebayo? Please?


that's customized. Which she don't do. Also, she's busy. So buzz off. Maybe Christmas. Maybe.


----------



## az0r (Sep 29, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> that's customized. Which she don't do. Also, she's busy. So buzz off. Maybe Christmas. Maybe.



actually its not because it really happened, customized are things that don't happen e.g kakashi skateboarding,sasuke being a ballerina

but yep shes busy <.<


----------



## Dave (Sep 30, 2006)

they sort of remind me of powerpuffs


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 30, 2006)

hmm. Whatever.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome back Temari-san ^_^


----------



## Ae (Sep 30, 2006)

i love it man


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 9, 2006)

i love these dolls gotta rep u just gotta rep u termari


----------



## Uchiha kid (Oct 19, 2006)

TEMARI'S BACK!?!?!?!?   AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Atmosphere (Oct 19, 2006)

i like those dolls they are good


----------



## PradaBrada (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm a little late, but Temari you are made of godess and win, hope you get internet again soon.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Oct 24, 2006)

Me, too!!!


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 25, 2006)

I like them  .
Can't decide which one i like best tho.


----------



## テマリ (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok,
Just flying by to take note of some new requests
(NYAAAAAH TRIMESTER EXAM NEXT WEEEEEEEK! X_x)

aND i WIll "repair" some dolls because of their colors like:

*Hinata Timeskip
*Shino Timeskip
*Gaara Timeskip

HURRICANE CHRONICLES!!!
I SHALL RETURN! XD

Speaking of Hurricane Chronicles,
A doll set celebrating the coming of Hurricane Chronicles



After all, It's Advent (Nyahaha, there's a lot of things we are waiting for)

@_@


----------



## MYK (Dec 9, 2006)

テマリ!!!!  so nice to know that you haven't left all of us to pine after you and your dolls!!!!


----------



## az0r (Dec 9, 2006)

woooo your back 

(if ou don't remeber me i used to be Cursed_Seal3172)


----------



## Itachirocks44 (Dec 10, 2006)

nice dolls


----------



## テマリ (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey guys!!!

I'M OFFICIALLY BAAAACK!

Weeeeeeeeeeee~

It's so nice to be back home here in the forums
Nyahaha~

Whoah, there are a lot of people who changed their names
@_@

Ok, All I have to do is to get the orders from the previous pages
(Nyaaaa, a lot of pages to read)

And make them!

I miss making these dolls

Anyway, this doll factory of mine is not yet opened
And will open once I bring the dolls back okaaaaay?

I miss you guys


----------



## az0r (Dec 20, 2006)

WOOOOO SHES BACK!!!! =DD


----------



## .Nagato. (Dec 21, 2006)

woot woot!!!


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 21, 2006)

kawaii ^ ^ nice work temari? im guessing thats what you're called by the katakana XD


----------



## Sogeking (Dec 22, 2006)

テマリ said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> I'M OFFICIALLY BAAAACK!
> 
> ...



welcome welcome.
by the way.
about your website....
it's a bit messed up.


----------



## sonteen12 (Dec 22, 2006)

These dolls are so cute!! i love them!


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 22, 2006)

These are awesome.


----------



## テマリ (Dec 22, 2006)

@Tatsuki
You're right! And Tem is my nickname!

@Ryu 
I KNOW!!!
>_<
I'm trying to resize, and check, resize and check then it got messed up!
Still trying to fix it. I opened it so that people can still come in and get info about temari.
I can't just close the site and make everyone wait =3
FIXING IT!!!!


WHEW!
Okay, I repaired some of the dolls (Mostly timeskip) so that the colors will be correct! XD
HEERE!


----------



## テマリ (Dec 22, 2006)

I also repaired these two dolls
(Because Shino's hair was kinda light-colored and Deidara's bangs are supposed to be to his left side @_@)


----------



## テマリ (Dec 22, 2006)

And here are the new dolls!!! (The ones that were requested waaaay back >_<




And now, to look at the other requests...
<_<   >_>


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 22, 2006)

OMG! Those dolls look even more awesome, and I'm lovin the new dolls


----------



## Splyte (Dec 23, 2006)

Kimimaro looks so damn awesome! great work on that. i know you have other requests to fulfill but can i make a request for:
- Hidan (normal or skeleton mode)
- Tobi (akatsuki cloak)


----------



## テマリ (Dec 23, 2006)

Okay then,

Hidan and Tobi

GRRR! I HATE AKATSUKI! XD

darn it!
whenever I see kiba, he gets me infatuated...

WHY!?!?!?


----------



## Sogeking (Dec 23, 2006)

テマリ said:


> Okay then,
> 
> Hidan and Tobi
> 
> ...



because you are.... um..... infatuatable.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 23, 2006)

o yea, possible priority now. XD  

on average how long does each one take you to complete? (not meaning to rush my request just in general)


----------



## テマリ (Dec 23, 2006)

Uhh... depends on the character...

Neji took me 3-5 mins...
Kimimaro Cslv.2 took me 5-10

Depends~

XD

@Ryu
No I'm not~
Whatever gave you THAT idea
XP

@_@


It's just that...
There's something about kiba that is rather...

BAH!
SASUKE AND NEJI'S BETTER!!!

*looks at Shika*

What the fluff...
Shoot, I'm crazy


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 23, 2006)

Your dolls are simply amazing. And zomg you updated the Tenten doll. 

Snagging that along with Neji, Lee and Gai. <3


----------



## MYK (Dec 23, 2006)

Temari, you are AMAZING!!!! 

Ty ty ty ty ty ty for the barrel doll and the cs2 dolls of Sakon/Ukon and Kimimaro.

You've made my day!


----------



## Splyte (Dec 23, 2006)

are you serious? 5-10 minutes thats crazy to get it all to look so good so fast. keep up the great work ^_^

;_;, neji and sasuke are the sux.
kiba is the pwn sauce


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 23, 2006)

Those are so freaken awesome.



> You have given out too much Reputation in 24 hours, try again later


----------



## Sogeking (Dec 24, 2006)

テマリ said:


> Uhh... depends on the character...
> 
> Neji took me 3-5 mins...
> Kimimaro Cslv.2 took me 5-10
> ...



yes, yes you are. crazy goil. XD


----------



## テマリ (Dec 24, 2006)

Crazy, my fooT!

look who's talking Ryu
The guy speaking drunken language XP


Sasuke, Kiba, Neji BAH!
Let's call on Shikamaru!!!
Wait a minute... Shikamaru's ugly in terms of appearance!!!

I'm so bad...
AHA! Let me call...

GAARA AND KANKUROU!!!

NYAHAHAHA!!!
yeah~


----------



## テマリ (Dec 24, 2006)

*ahem*

New dolls...


And I tried making these special jumbo dolls...

Just trying something different-sized XD
What do you guys think about them? O_O

*These are the only available jumbo dolls, I will still stick to the ordinary size =D
*BTW, the jumbo dolls are based on the MANGA colorings of masashi Kishimoto


----------



## Tesshuu (Dec 24, 2006)

These are great! I wanted to request the two Rain teams from the Forest of Death.

Here's a load of reference material:

The team Gaara killed 

*Spoiler*: __ 




From left to right, Baiu, Shigure, and Midare



Fun fact: Shigure's height is 6 feet, four inches, the tallest character listed in the first databook.

And my personal favorite team, the genjutsu squad.

*Spoiler*: __ 




From left to right, Kagari, Oboro, Mubi



The only differences in their costumes (besides eyes/hair) are that Oboro has his kunai holster on his left leg, and Mubi has bandaged ankles.

Okay, that's my request. Sorry if its too much. (at least rain ninjas coordinate their outfits  )


----------



## Sogeking (Dec 24, 2006)

テマリ said:


> Crazy, my fooT!
> 
> look who's talking Ryu
> The guy speaking drunken language XP
> ...



DRUNKEN LANGUAGE?!!!!!
GAH!
ain't y'all evah heahd a southen accent?


----------



## Lord James (Dec 25, 2006)

I love your dolls, Temari!


----------



## pet (Dec 25, 2006)

holy shnickeys  those are noooice


----------



## Chita (Dec 25, 2006)

Love all of them


----------



## テマリ (Dec 25, 2006)

@Ryu
Well, you sound more like drunk than southern to me~

@Tesshuu
Okay,
Looks like I'm going to have a lot of fun doing those dolls XD
Nyahaha!!!


----------



## Sogeking (Dec 25, 2006)

テマリ said:


> @Ryu
> Well, you sound more like drunk than southern to me~
> 
> @Tesshuu
> ...



for your information.... southerners sound drunk. even when they're not. which is a rare occasion. (usually merited by more drinking. woohoo.)


----------



## テマリ (Dec 26, 2006)

Aha~

I know...

...EVERYONE!!! RYU'S DRINKING! RYU'S DRINKING!!!

Halaaaaa....

=O

*Note: In the Philippines, when someone is caught doing something surprising, the witness is most likely to say "Halaaa" or "Alaaa" which has no English counterpart. It is also used to express excitement
>>>Nyuk, feeling manga note XD

Oops... forgot about the dolls...

>_<


----------



## テマリ (Dec 26, 2006)

NEW DOLL!!!


Just one>_<

And I repaired the Tobi doll (because his mask is supposed to be red right?)


Wait for the others ^_^

tobitobitobitobitobitobitobitobitobitobitobitobitobitobi


----------



## Louchan (Dec 26, 2006)

...
*So... cute...
Can't... decide...*
....
Blargh, some of the links don't work though.
You should check them.


----------



## テマリ (Dec 26, 2006)

H-hwaaat!?

=O

Must... look...

oh nooo... *looks*


----------



## テマリ (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Louchan!

I already fixed the broken links ^_^


----------



## Louchan (Dec 26, 2006)

No problem.
Ah, one question though...
Is directlinking alright or would you prefer own uploading?


----------



## テマリ (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, the address will always be there...
Most people just direct link them but you can upload them too ^_^

But direct linking MIGHT be better because I "repair" dolls and delete the wrong ones


----------



## SunnyxShine (Dec 26, 2006)

omgawsh~!! there are more  


thankies~!! sho cuutee xD


----------



## Splyte (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesomeness! Thanks for completing my requests. Thats a bright-ass red! I always thought Tobi`s mask was orange[like obito's mask xd] I guess I was mistaken?

Wii post


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 27, 2006)

Halaaa... ang cute naman.

Your dolls are really cute!


----------



## テマリ (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, let's just wait for Tobi in the anime

XD

Then we'll see his true color

dum, dum, dum

He's a good boy~


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

YAY A Hidan one! *snags*. <3333333


----------



## Tobi (Dec 27, 2006)

テマリ said:


> NEW DOLL!!!
> 
> 
> Just one>_<
> ...



Temari..... His mask is orange not red.

Tobi in Akatsuki, his glores are black not white.


----------



## テマリ (Dec 27, 2006)

T_T

Ohh... Tobi~
I'm sooo sorry~  
>_<

I'll fix you! I'll fix you!
*again*

Thanks Tobi! I don't really pay attention to Akatsuki...
Hmm... must pay attention even though I hate them...

(How many "Tobi''s do you see?)

*The rain/mist... forgot their land dolls are almost done!!!

Oh yeah, and guys... I made an awesome discovery...
I was looking that the former pages that i missed (when I was absent)
And here's the requests i listed from those pages

*Spoiler*: _Requests_ 




*Kyuubi
*Sakumo
*Sharingan Obito
*Kakuzu
*Shigure
*Midare
*Baiu
*Kagari
*Oboro
*Mubi
*Anko in kimono
*Lee timeskip open gates
*Hayate
*Izumo
*Kotetsu
*Naruto w/ rasengan
*cHiyo's puppets (10 of them)

Oh my Lord...
*starts making them*


----------



## テマリ (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, here's Tobi!


And the rain team

>>>Shigure's long... while Baiu's short

@_@

Ok, I'll be doing the others tomorrow...
My right hand is aching and it's 4:41 here in my place

So...

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

good night guys...


----------



## Tobi (Dec 28, 2006)

It's ok, Temari. 

I saw Tobi in 4 chapters only.


----------



## Sogeking (Dec 28, 2006)

テマリ said:


> Aha~
> 
> I know...
> 
> ...



drinking? me?
naaaah.
not my thang.
pretty much everyone else.
besides... I can act plenny drunk on Fridays and Saturdays. anyone guess why? no? football. haha. amazing how much we get into it. *starts singing Rocky Top*


----------



## Ploki (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello I can't speak english very well but somebody told me that thereis cut dols on this post...
I'd like to say that they are realy nice but why don't you put all of them in the first "topic" to find thm so easily?

excuse me for my english...but I live in Belgium!!

See you soon!


----------



## テマリ (Dec 28, 2006)

@Ryu
=_=

Ooookay... he's drunk...

@Ploki
Well, theyre already in the 1st post ^_^
Maybe you havent checked yet...
That's okay ^_^

Anyway new dolls!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 28, 2006)

^  NEW DOLLS!!! They're awesome, even though I think those characters are annoying, but they look positively awesome, once again your dolls never stop amazing me.


----------



## Louchan (Dec 28, 2006)

More.
We need more.
Seriously.
*MOAR!!1!*
... <3


----------



## Aizen (Dec 28, 2006)

hahahaha these are fun and cool! <3


----------



## Splyte (Dec 28, 2006)

wow awesome. great attention to detail by remembering oboro was a lefty.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 28, 2006)

Damn these are amazing!  Let me get the two Tobis.


----------



## Ploki (Dec 29, 2006)

yes but all of them are not on the first page...
that's why i said it before...

sorry again for my english...but you right answer to my question...then my english is not so bad?! maybe yes... 

good dols!!!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 29, 2006)

Just informing you, Temari, some of your links on the first page don't work, for example, the first Naruto doll link.

***EDIT***
Okay I just went through all of your dolls, yes ALL, and the only link that doesn't work the first Naruto one. Phew that was tireing


----------



## テマリ (Dec 30, 2006)

@Ploki
Aha... I understand you ^_^
Well... like which dolls? O_O
Some dolls are not really meant to be posted because of some reasons...
But im not sure if i missed a few T_T

@Abyss
Naruto's link is fine now XD
Thanks


----------



## SOLID (Dec 30, 2006)

Solid snake ,plz .. xD

Nice job ..


----------



## テマリ (Dec 31, 2006)

AAAAARGH!!!

My new dolls.... got accidentaly, permanently deleted!!!  
D=

Clumsy...
Grr... must make again T_T


----------



## MYK (Dec 31, 2006)

ouch! *wince* that sucks.

anyway...could you make a Manda (Orochi's purple snake....) doll?


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG! Do you mean that all your dolls were permenantly deleted from your hardrive??? It's a good thing they're still here so you can save back again if that's the problem


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't get the search thread function to work here , I've tried IE7 and FF...  all I want to do is look for a Hinata one! They're all awesome btw , reps to you!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 31, 2006)

Those dolls are just sssssooooooo cute.


----------



## テマリ (Jan 1, 2007)

Nah, not ALL the dolls
Just the new ones @_@



Fonster Mox said:


> I can't get the search thread function to work here , I've tried IE7 and FF...  all I want to do is look for a Hinata one! They're all awesome btw , reps to you!



It's in the 1st post!
Here are the Hinata dolls BTW


Ok... Manda...


----------



## Goblincar (Jan 1, 2007)

cuties...good one


----------



## Tesshuu (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you very much for the Rain ninja dolls! They turned out awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome dolls. :3 They all look so amazing. You going to do some more "minor" characters, like Tsume, Hana, Raidou or Shikaku?


----------



## テマリ (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, I also do minor dolls @_@

Going to make them soon

DARN!!! SCHOOL AGAIN ON JAN 3!!!
Slow update again -_-

Also, I have a "project-to-be-done-on-vacation-to-be-submitted-on-back-to-school" that i have to cram

*cries*

T_T


----------



## テマリ (Jan 2, 2007)

I will edit the Yamato doll... and the Sai doll...

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

*since i saw their color in 337*

School tomorrow... -_-

Bye guys... *cries*


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 6, 2007)

テマリ said:


> It's in the 1st post!
> Here are the Hinata dolls BTW




I could've sworn I looked there xD

Anyway they're awesome as expected


----------



## Pandora (Jan 13, 2007)

You rock.
I love these dolls! I VANT DEM ALL! <3


----------



## Fremen (Jan 13, 2007)

Awesome dolls i love them!


----------



## Tesshuu (Jan 18, 2007)

I had another request whenever you get some free time. I would like dolls of the Grass ninja team from the Chuunin Exam.


*Spoiler*: __ 








The main one, who Orochimaru disguises himself as is named Shiore. The other two don't have names, so I call them Crime and Punishment, since that's what the kanji tags on their hats say.


*Spoiler*: __ 




This guy is Crime. The masked guy is Punishment. 



Crime and Punishment have Grass Forehead Protectors on their hats, but Shiore does not. Shiore wears a regular forehead protector.


----------



## テマリ (Jan 20, 2007)

EEw, Orochimaru XD

Ok then...

*Adds to list*

Nyuk... school...
*points to my journal at *


----------



## xoHinataStarxo (Feb 2, 2007)

wow ure really good at the dolls
on which program/software do you make them?


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 2, 2007)

awww they are cute ^^


----------



## iLOVEyoux (Feb 3, 2007)

aww. sryy. there were too cute..so i nearly took them all T.T 
i love them. so cute =D


----------



## The Captain (Feb 3, 2007)

No Kakuzu?

T_T


----------



## ryukoroxy (Feb 3, 2007)

awesome dolls!!they are just cute!!!


----------



## a88ql (Feb 4, 2007)

so cute.well done


----------



## テマリ (Feb 7, 2007)

Guys, I only managed to make one...



A virus attacked my photoshop the other day T_T
So... up to now, my computer's sick... using my dad's computer

>_<

@Figgers
Dont worry, I'll make a Kakuzu  ^_^


----------



## The Captain (Feb 7, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAH!

Teh cute~


----------



## テマリ (Feb 9, 2007)

And another one...



...Darn virus


----------



## Birkin (Feb 9, 2007)

Amazing work D


----------



## Dark-Wolf (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks for the dolls they are very cute ^^ and of course i well never claim them as my own


----------



## pancake (Feb 18, 2007)

*-squeals-
I sniped cutie Dei-chan :3*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 18, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> *-squeals-
> I sniped cutie Dei-chan :3*



and...?  I kill all the time.

*ahem*, these dolls are...unique.  I might take a few with me.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are so cute! DD
Btw, one your Sasuke doll. He'll look much better with Black Hair. :][:
Oh oh! Can you make me Sumaru? The guy from the Star Country? Pwease.
If you do I'll rep you~ And if you make it. Mail it to me. ^_^​


----------



## テマリ (Feb 24, 2007)

Uhh..

guys, I might update on March...
...too much, waaaay too much things on school

Especially my shooting in our school movie... zzzzzz

Really sorry  >_<


----------



## Tousen (Mar 3, 2007)

ur dolls are awesome


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Mar 3, 2007)

テマリ said:


> Uhh..
> 
> guys, I might update on March...
> ...too much, waaaay too much things on school
> ...


take your time!! we'll (I lol) will be waiting for your uber adorable dolls to come


----------



## Gaara_Girl636 (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome dolls!! I hope u don't mind if I adopt some...


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 25, 2007)

aw they all so cute! Me really love the Gaara one ^^


----------



## MrsxNejixHyuga (Mar 25, 2007)

So. CUTE!!!!!   

Your dolls are amazing!!!


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Mar 26, 2007)

Yondy rules.


----------



## Gaara_Girl636 (Mar 27, 2007)

All of the Gaara ones were so cute!!


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Mar 28, 2007)

<3 the dolls!


----------



## テマリ (Mar 31, 2007)

Guys,
err... (nya, get straight to the point!)
I might stop making these dolls because of some circumstances and because of the real world so... 

I'll try to make the latest requests and...

Err... yeah, i guess that's it @_@

*flies away*


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 31, 2007)

Can i take the hurricane chronicles special set ande sasukle time skip?


----------



## K' (Mar 31, 2007)

Dude those are good.


----------



## K' (Mar 31, 2007)

You should make Suigetsu and or Karin. btw im using your Shodai-Hokage doll


----------



## Kiba inactive (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey  テマリ  is it okay if i use your kiba one?
I'll rep and credit it.
It was this one:


----------



## MYK (Apr 1, 2007)

Temari!! You're alive?!

DOn't stop making dolls...they're adorable. And it's okay to let real life interfere with fangirlisms...gods know that i do. just come back when things settle down a bit.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 1, 2007)

Shikamaru. said:


> Hey sorry if i'm bothering you
> but I'm gonna  use the TemaShika one....if its not okay with you i'll
> take it off ^^
> rep+



no, it's not ok. she made that doll for me. take it off.


----------



## Takezo (Apr 1, 2007)

that is awesome


----------



## Shiro (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sorry Ryubaka.... i didn't know...i'll rep you tommorrow....


----------



## Death Sonjo (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm amazed at your sheer talent!

Nice work! *Takes a few*


----------



## 123 (Apr 7, 2007)

They all look cool!


----------



## テマリ (Apr 19, 2007)

You can take any doll you want in your sig guys ^_^


----------



## MYK (Apr 20, 2007)

can you make Karin, Juugo, & Suigetsu? please?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 28, 2007)

These Dolls are so cool,I'm going to make a FC for them dedicated to ??? and the awesome dolls!


----------



## MC. (Apr 28, 2007)

They're all pretty good.

I especially liked the Gaara one. :]


----------



## XxAkanexX (Apr 28, 2007)

I love the timeskip Tenten  and Sakura ones


----------



## Saya (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! They're so cute!
I just wished you did Bleach or One Piece dolls..


----------



## hanshi (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a crapload of dolls! I'm amazed by your attention to detail and cute color schemes. What I mean by that is instead of using the dark colors (ie. hair that is  black with a tinge of blue into just plain blue), you use a limited set of colors for each doll. I love them to death, especially the Temari ones!


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope to god that I end up being wrong about this announcement. 

Tem has indicated to me that she can no longer come on the forum. I said I would not tell why, just know that that's the case. I sincerely hope those issues get worked out. but until they do.... well, no more dolls, no more Tem.


----------



## Saya (Apr 29, 2007)

Ryubaka said:


> I hope to god that I end up being wrong about this announcement.
> 
> Tem has indicated to me that she can no longer come on the forum. I said I would not tell why, just know that that's the case. I sincerely hope those issues get worked out. but until they do.... well, no more dolls, no more Tem.



Hopefully that announcement was wrong


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

oo, how about the Akatsuki Leader?  I wanna see that!


----------



## Reddle (Apr 30, 2007)

Their legs... they have the cutest legs.


----------



## punk rock naruto (May 1, 2007)

omg i love these dolls!!!!
best ive ever seen!!!!!!!!


----------



## みたらしアンコ (May 1, 2007)

テマリ said:


> Akatsuki
> 
> Sound Four and Kabuto
> 
> ...



The Deidara one is unbearably cute!! *_*


----------



## Raizen (May 1, 2007)

I LOVE YOUR WORK MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU ARE AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!! ^^


----------



## みたらしアンコ (May 2, 2007)

Can you make me one of May from Pokemon?


----------



## Senzur (May 2, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## テマリ (May 16, 2007)

みたらしアンコ said:


> Can you make me one of May from Pokemon?



Sorry, I don't do other anime... only naruto XD

my message: "I shall return (someday)!!!"

I guess you guys know what that means  



Ryubaka said:


> I hope to god that I end up being wrong about this announcement.
> 
> Tem has indicated to me that she can no longer come on the forum. I said I would not tell why, just know that that's the case. I sincerely hope those issues get worked out. but until they do.... well, no more dolls, no more Tem.




Yes, what he said...

Goodbye.


----------



## Na- (May 16, 2007)

This is *really* well done!


----------



## テマリ (May 30, 2007)

Oh, guys

I just want to say that my dolls are also available in Devaintart:

Here!


----------



## Shirozaki (May 30, 2007)

OMG, I'LL TAKE ONE OF THESE IF YOU DON'T MIND.


----------



## icey_death12 (May 30, 2007)

OMG SO AWSOME *Bows*


----------



## テマリ (Jun 2, 2007)

I knew I would visit this abandoned (by me) place again #_#

Anyway...
MIRACLE DOLLS!





WHEW!
I also fixed some of my previous dolls, you know, colors

They can be found in my DA:


----------



## テマリ (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh yeah,

And JUST IN CASE you'll carry "Hebi"

Here's a ready-made dollset:


I prepared it for someone else because his sig can only carry 3 images so...
You guys can use it too for "sig space conservation"

XD

Bye again

*flies away*


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

You've done it again!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Jun 2, 2007)

They're awesome!! Thank you!!


----------



## cmorabito1590 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Requests please*

Can you make a:
Orochimaru's real form
zabuza without his mask thing on
a group of four:suigetsu,kisame,zabuza and that guy with lightning swords, i think his name is raiga,look it up on wikipedia if you have to, but have them all with swords ^^:aoba&raidou      kyu   
also can you make
shippuden:
konohamaru
And:
Tsume and her dog
Shikamaru's dad
Shino's dad
Chouji's dad
Ino's dad
And especially
Gaara in shukaku form
THANKS^^


----------



## Kyosuke (Jul 1, 2007)

wow so cute! can i use them?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL! These are great! Could you do more of sasuke.. or sexy Itachi. xD

.. I love them!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh my goodness, the Team Hebi ones are SO much love. I love how Suigetsu's eyes are so wide in comparison to the other members.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

As usual, very promising.​


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 31, 2007)

I adopted the Orochimaru one because its adorable! Could you possibly do a young Orochimaru?


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (Aug 31, 2007)

*falls over dead from the cuteness*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow - you must have put in a lot of time and effort in them. I love them all, they are all very cool with there own special looks. *reps*


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are awesome!!


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Dances To Beverly Hills Cop Theme*
Theys awesome!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2007)

Haha, they are really cute!!!


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Sep 11, 2007)

I LOVE EVERYTHING ^0^


----------



## Loulabelle (Sep 18, 2007)

These are adorable!

Snagging a few most of them!


----------



## Crystal Renee (Sep 18, 2007)

These are actually kind of cute


----------



## テマリ (Oct 30, 2007)

It just opened...
So if you have a Gaia account
Please stop by my shop XD

Read my DA Journal for announcements...
​


----------



## Yunus (Oct 30, 2007)

They are really nice.

~Yunus


----------



## Veriantor (Oct 30, 2007)

These are so cute I think I'll grab some


----------



## Shodai (Oct 30, 2007)

Have you made a Yondaime?


----------



## テマリ (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys^^



Cyph3r said:


> Have you made a Yondaime?


Yeah, I did!
He's somewhere on the first page... =<


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG! 

They are so awesome!!! 

It would be freaking awesome if you made an ANBU doll!


----------



## テマリ (Oct 31, 2007)

Sasori n Itachi said:


> OMG!
> 
> They are so awesome!!!
> 
> It would be freaking awesome if you made an ANBU doll!



well... there's a Kabuto and Kakashi ANBU doll

I will stop making these anyway


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 31, 2007)

temari.. your sig is BIIIIG and yet so cool XD...


----------



## テマリ (Nov 1, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> temari.. your sig is BIIIIG and yet so cool XD...



HEY THERE WEASEL!
XD

hahaha thanks


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 1, 2007)

i love them cna yu please make a madara one


----------



## fraj (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow they are really ncie - very good peice of work.......
I love the colours but i think they can be a bit less brighter


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Nov 1, 2007)

Temari, your version 2 dolls are looking awesome!! Loving the style!  your work never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 2, 2007)

if you can even if its your last can you make me a madara one if you do theris is alot of rep coming your way


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Nov 3, 2007)

omg those are so cute! nicely done


----------



## テマリ (Nov 3, 2007)

ANBU-Madara-Uchiha said:


> if you can even if its your last can you make me a madara one if you do theris is alot of rep coming your way


Oh, sorry...
I have decided to stop... version 1!
I might make for version 2 XD
But... it's only available in gaiaonline.... though...

=/

@ılı.frajosg.lıl.
Yeah, I once thought of the colors too XD
There is an explanation!!!
History: My last computer monitor was kinda old so the screen is kind of dark so I had a hard time with the colors. Then... when I saw my dolls in another computer, I realized... they were too bright XD
Oh well... "fancy-colored-dolls" XD

@Abyss of Dreams
Oh thanks^^
Oh... I like your sig =3

@Reina_Miyamoto
Thank you =D

Weeeeeeee!!!


Itachi, Deidara, Kisame and Sasori are already available in ver. 2!!!
Yay... Sai's next.... or maybe Yamato too.... or Hidan and Kakuzu... err....
*thinks*

School's right after my b-day... err.... =_=
MUST MAKE MORE DOLLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## Vanity (Nov 3, 2007)

Super cute. XD They're very nice and I'm glad you made a Deidara one. ^_^


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 3, 2007)

okay well if you can please make one for version two


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 3, 2007)

テマリ said:


> well... there's a Kabuto and Kakashi ANBU doll
> 
> I will stop making these anyway



Alright, I'll check them out!


----------



## colours (Nov 3, 2007)

OMG these are adorable<3


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

like background


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2007)

a lot of them 

they are  cute


----------



## テマリ (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks guys =3


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 4, 2007)

i still think these are amazing ^_^


----------



## テマリ (Dec 1, 2007)

Kakashi, Gai, Sai and Yamato dolls are now available!!!
(Dang... I forgot to bring the posters to the internet cafe.... oh well... I'll post them next time =_=)


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 1, 2007)

the yondaime won is ftw!


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 6, 2007)

those are all great, i love the shodai and chiyo


----------



## テマリ (Feb 1, 2008)

Check out the new specials!



If you want, buy at HINAMATSURI!

I miss this place...


----------



## aemyth (Feb 1, 2008)

Woh it looks really great!


----------



## テマリ (Feb 1, 2008)

aemyth said:


> Woh it looks really great!



Thanks^^

I like your sig+avvy =3


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 1, 2008)

Temari ...

make a Psycho Itachi make a Psyco Itachi XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd...


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 1, 2008)

haha sweet :atreyu


----------



## テマリ (Feb 10, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Temari ...
> 
> make a Psycho Itachi make a Psyco Itachi XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd...



Whoah... what a sig LOL XD


----------



## SamRH (Feb 10, 2008)

Your dolls are so cute.


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Feb 10, 2008)

omg theyre all awesome


----------



## テマリ (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys^^


----------



## テマリ (Apr 1, 2008)

behold, the new special



Available at Hinamatsuri

I miss this forum
XD

*flies away*


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Apr 1, 2008)

These are sooo cute!!


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2008)

These are all wonderful X3

So cute!


----------



## Tefax (Apr 1, 2008)

so cute and amazing


----------



## Kiba (Apr 1, 2008)

there so cute ill take the shino kiba and hinata timeskip will credit you


----------



## Durge (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool!!:amazed


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 1, 2008)

they r awesome!


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 1, 2008)

All of them are so cute!


----------



## Creator (Apr 1, 2008)

Tsunade is awesome. X3


----------



## hazzardo (Apr 23, 2008)

Kimimaro and Orochimaru are splendid


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 23, 2008)

I like the sasori one...


----------



## -18 (Apr 23, 2008)

not bad, good job


----------



## Die Heinii (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome stuff ~ <3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2008)

realy cute


----------



## テマリ (Apr 23, 2008)

​
New sakura bump XD


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 23, 2008)

All of them are awesome! So cute!


----------



## Spiral (Apr 24, 2008)

lol. thats awesome


----------



## テマリ (Jun 5, 2008)

Freebie for you guys!
From HINAMATSURI


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 5, 2008)

That's cool idea indeed


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow these are pretty awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome job.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Jun 6, 2008)

Hahaha those dolls are so frickin' awesome xD and sooo cuteee 

I love all of them ^^ Especially Hinata ones and sexy no jutsus x)


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 6, 2008)

lol the orochimaru one really captures his creeoyniess


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 7, 2008)

really cute!


----------



## Sharada (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll just take Time skip Shika and Temari. Thank you!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 24, 2008)

They're Great! 

Especially the Anko one!!! pek


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 26, 2008)

They're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## michiruu (Aug 26, 2008)

hi
they are great
especially "naruto X ramen"
i loved it
good job


----------



## Mokuton Hyuuga (Aug 26, 2008)

Hinata, Shodai, and Yamato's look awesome!!!


----------



## Dangerboy (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Captain Snow (Aug 30, 2008)

These......are awesome.


----------



## テマリ (Dec 13, 2008)

*idle*

T_T


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 14, 2008)

those are nice, I like them

good job


----------



## Zookini (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Rinme (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are great


----------



## Derlaine (Dec 15, 2008)

My favs are the Shikamaru and yondaime ones XD


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2008)

The sig is awesome! I really like the bright colors in the background, the colors you chose complement both Naruto and Sakura, two characters of which light colors are affiliated with (yellow and pink).


----------



## JjEm (Jun 4, 2009)

they are so cuuuteee!! love them!!


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 4, 2009)

Blech gaia.

I've been permed from that site.  However what I see here is pretty nice.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jun 4, 2009)

Cute gifs ... so many designs. It must have been hard on you to listen to requests


----------



## Elle (Jun 5, 2009)

Cute designs ~ it's nice she's left them up and keeps them available even though she apparently has moved on from the fandom.


----------



## darkblossom (Jun 5, 2009)

You have such a wonderful variety of these.  They are really great and really cute.  You do a great job at making them look so much like the actual character, just in GIF doll form.  It appears to me that you put a lot of time and effort into making these, and I think you do a wonderful job at it.  Keep it up!


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh my god. SO CUTE.


----------



## テマリ (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow...... wow

o_o

/memories xD


----------

